# I'm gay, ask me anything



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm sure most of you know but I'm a homo man, I'm even legally married to another man. I know this sounds silly but I'll answer your questions about me being a homosexual with homo love (and sometimes lust). just bear in mind this doesn't apply to every gay person.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Apr 6, 2022)

Are you gay


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 6, 2022)

Is this a real mood for you?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Robert w'E'd Leef said:


> Are you gay


lmao yeah.



Kari Kamiya said:


> Is this a real mood for you?
> View attachment 3151458


Sometimes, but only because I'm that happy and with nothing but homosexuality making the said happiness.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Apr 6, 2022)

Why would I have questions?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Shig O'nella said:


> Why would I have questions?


Because all of us have atleast 1 question about pretty much anything. Including gay people.


----------



## draggs (Apr 6, 2022)

When it was the first time for you and another man having sex (not either of you losing your virginity but the first time the two of you had sex with each other), how do you know which man's penis opens up to accept the other man's penis?

Is that what gaydar actually is? Or is it some instinct that doesn't have a name? Do you have to take a Cosmo quiz?


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Margo Martindale (Apr 6, 2022)

Top or bottom?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 6, 2022)

Which one of your uncles did this to you? Why do you groom kids? How about you get back in the closet?


----------



## thegooddoctor (Apr 6, 2022)

Are you so gay, that you’d be gay even if you weren’t gay?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

draggs said:


> When it was the first time for you and another man having sex (not either of you losing your virginity but the first time the two of you had sex with each other), how do you know which man's penis opens up to accept the other man's penis?
> 
> Is that what gaydar actually is? Or is it some instinct that doesn't have a name? Do you have to take a Cosmo quiz?


You're first part of the question was confusing as fuck to read but The Gaydar is almost like a instinct, I can look at a person and almost just tell they are gay. of course sometimes there are some people who fly under it.


Gamercat said:


>


magic


Margo Martindale said:


> Top or bottom?


I'm actually the top in the relationship.


talk sh1t said:


> when you get smegma on your dick is it just a differently coloured lube to you or do you both throw a sissy fit and avoid sex for the next two fortnights


I think that's only ever happened once and all my husband said was "go clean yourself up", I did then we continued to fuck after lol.


Explicitly Cacophonous said:


> Which one of your uncles did this to you? Why do you groom kids? How about you get back in the closet?


I did your dad and that was about it. I hate children, can't stand to barely even be in their presence. I also can't go back into the closet because I'm married to another man, fucktard.



thegooddoctor said:


> Are you so gay, that you’d be gay even if you weren’t gay?


Possibly.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Apr 6, 2022)

Why do gay people make their sexuality the first thing they want other people to know about them? Even you in your 1st sentence. Why am I supposed to care what you do in your bedroom? 

Seems to me you're letting "gay" define who and what you are as a person.


----------



## draggs (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> You're first part of the question was confusing as fuck to read but The Gaydar is almost like a instinct, I can look at a person and almost just tell they are gay. of course sometimes there are some people who fly under it.
> 
> magic
> 
> ...


When you're about to fuck some dude you've never fucked before 

Which I guess doesn't happen anymore because you're married. But back in the day

How do the two of you determine whose penis opens up to accept the other man's penis 

Dwight Schrute really wanted to know and so do I


----------



## Usb2200a (Apr 6, 2022)

Why do you think that so many pedoforks are gay?


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## p4ddys (Apr 6, 2022)

Do you burn the coal?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 6, 2022)

Are you homosexual?


----------



## Usb2200a (Apr 6, 2022)

Are you answering questions or just basking in your own degeneracy?


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Apr 6, 2022)

Have you considered shutting the fuck up, you annoying cunt?


----------



## Johnny Salami (Apr 6, 2022)

How does it feel knowing troons have set your movement back, will lead to you being put in an oven, and many of them will stop pretending once the new Aryan nation rises?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I did your dad and that was about it.


Ya got me. 



Panzermensch said:


> I hate children, can't stand to barely even be in their presence.


Oh right, all pedophiles obviously adore children so you're clear there. 


Panzermensch said:


> I also can't go back into the closet because I'm married to another man, fucktard.


If gay "marriage" exists, so does gay divorce.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 6, 2022)

Are gay men attracted to feminine men and lesbians attracted to butch women closet heterosexuals?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

draggs said:


> When you're about to fuck some dude you've never fucked before
> 
> Which I guess doesn't happen anymore because you're married. But back in the day
> 
> ...


Ok, so basically it's usually due to them stating it, before I settled down with my man I usually let the other man on the bed first to determine whether or not they were a top or bottom.


Usb2200a said:


> Why do you think that so many pedoforks are gay?


I personally think there is an equal amount if not more of straight pedos than gay. There have been actual studies of psychologist comparing normal brains (yes, even gay ones) to pedos and both even on scans are different. It's just that gay pedos are just more talked about for whatever reason. but to humor your question, Probably because of them just being gay (still unkown) and maybe something traumatic happening. 


p4ddys said:


> Do you burn the coal?


Nope.


Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Are you homosexual?


Yes.


Usb2200a said:


> Are you answering questions or just basking in your own degeneracy?


I am, it's just taking a minute.


Monkey Shoulder said:


> Have you considered shutting the fuck up, you annoying cunt?


sometimes.



Johnny Salami said:


> How does it feel knowing troons have set your movement back, will lead to you being put in an oven, and many of them will stop pretending once the new Aryan nation rises?


It's kinda silly tbh. I don't really get why.


----------



## The Deep State (Apr 6, 2022)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Why do gay people make their sexuality the first thing they want other people to know about them?


I don't have any problem with this, it lets me know right away who to avoid.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> Are gay men attracted to feminine men and lesbians attracted to butch women closet heterosexuals?


most feminine men are kinda fucking crazy and just want your dick and only lust so on my part. I don't even try.
Now on the 2nd part I don't know, I'm not a lesbian.



Explicitly Cacophonous said:


> If gay "marriage" exists, so does gay divorce.


I mean, atleast you're being honest. but straight divorce exists too.


----------



## Usb2200a (Apr 6, 2022)

You missed my first question fag.


----------



## WolfeTone (Apr 6, 2022)

No.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Usb2200a said:


> You missed my first question fag.


How? I literally answered it????


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 6, 2022)

Do you get sexually aroused looking at yourself naked in a mirror?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

WolfeTone said:


> No.
> View attachment 3151604


Certified megachad of the year.



Cyclonus said:


> Do you get sexually aroused looking at yourself naked in a mirror?


No actually, not really into selfcest.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 6, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> Have you considered shutting the fuck up, you annoying cunt?


put your cock in this fags mouth and he'll happily shut up


----------



## Usb2200a (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> How? I literally answered it????


You answered wrong. 








						The proportions of heterosexual and homosexual pedophiles among sex offenders against children: an exploratory study - PubMed
					

Previous investigations have indicated that the ratio of sex offenders against female children vs. offenders against male children is approximately 2:1, while the ratio of gynephiles to androphiles among the general population is approximately 20:1. The present study investigated whether the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



Abstract​Previous investigations have indicated that the ratio of sex offenders against female children vs. offenders against male children is approximately 2:1, while the ratio of gynephiles to androphiles among the general population is approximately 20:1. The present study investigated whether the etiology of preferred partner sex among pedophiles is related to the etiology of preferred partner sex among males preferring adult partners. Using phallometric test sensitivities to calculate the proportion of true pedophiles among various groups of sex offenders against children, and taking into consideration previously reported mean numbers of victims per offender group, the ratio of heterosexual to homosexual pedophiles was calculated to be approximately 11:1. This suggests that the resulting proportion of true pedophiles among persons with a homosexual erotic development is greater than that in persons who develop heterosexually. This, of course, would not indicate that androphilic males have a greater propensity to offend against children.


----------



## Unarmed Gunman (Apr 6, 2022)

1 - Is there an easy way to peel soft-boiled eggs without wanting to yeet those fuckers against the wall?

2 - How many cantaloupes can the average Basque fit in a van?

3 - Who had Epstein killed?

4 - How involved was George Bush Sr. in the assassination of JFK?

5 - Why the fuck would the Cleveland Browns sign Deshaun Watson?

6 - If you had to fuck a horse, would it be a boy horse or a girl horse? 

7 - Whatever happened to Tina Yothers?

Also, since you're gay, post your best recipe please, thanks.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Usb2200a said:


> You answered wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, I got it wrong, I'm no psychologist so I can't entirely tell you how and I don't have a theory really on it.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Unarmed Gunman said:


> 1 - Is there an easy way to peel soft-boiled eggs without wanting to yeet those fuckers against the wall?
> 
> 2 - How many cantaloupes can the average Basque fit in a van?
> 
> ...


on the first question I don't know, I don't really cook, my husband does all of that because I fucking suck balls (no sex joke intended) at cooking.

on the second one, maybe 50

on the third question, I don't know, maybe it was your mom

on the foruth one, I don't know.

on the fifth one, so the dietz nuts snack could happen

on the sixth one, I would call the police on you.

on the 7th one, I don't know either.

I don't know any but if you haven't ever ate breakfast casserole, it's good, google it and try one out.


----------



## Unarmed Gunman (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> on the first question I don't know, I don't really cook, my husband does all of that because I fucking suck balls (no sex joke intended) at cooking.
> 
> on the second one, maybe 50
> 
> ...


All I learned from this is teh gays can't spell or cook. Thanks.


----------



## libRT (Apr 6, 2022)

Do you support socialism/communism and/or idolise the various leaders? What do you think about islam? What do you think about Ukraine/Russia? 

It's obvious you're gay, you're OP. What I'm wondering is, are you a stupid gay?


----------



## p4ddys (Apr 6, 2022)

> Nope.


There's no niggers around or you just dislike nigger dicks?

Bear in mind this might mean you're racist.

Also what this guy said: 


> It's obvious you're gay, you're OP. What I'm wondering is, are you a stupid gay?


Are you just a gay guy or are you an obnoxious faggot as well?


----------



## not william stenchever (Apr 6, 2022)

Will this thread complete the system of German Idealism?


----------



## Happy Fish (Apr 6, 2022)

Is being gay really the most interesting thing about you?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

libRT said:


> Do you support socialism/communism and/or idolise the various leaders? What do you think about islam? What do you think about Ukraine/Russia?
> 
> It's obvious you're gay, you're OP. What I'm wondering is, are you a stupid gay?


I don't actually really care about politics. nor do I really have any thoughts about Ukraine or Russia. I just know it's happening. Same with Islam.



p4ddys said:


> There's no niggers around or you just dislike nigger dicks?
> 
> Bear in mind this might mean you're racist.
> 
> ...


theres none around, I don't dislike it, I see disliking something over the color of their skin as silly and stupid.

on that 2nd question, I just don't know.


not william stenchever said:


> Will this thread complete the system of German Idealism?


maybe, maybe not.



Happy Fish said:


> Is being gay really the most interesting thing about you?


I mean, I do other shit than besides being gay, I program dumb shit, I watch shit like Hellsing and Moral Orel and such, I guess that could be considered interesting. I just thought this thread would be hilarious to make because I'm bored as shit.


----------



## Bonedome (Apr 6, 2022)

Do all the hiv suppressant meds work for you?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Bonedome said:


> Do all the hiv suppressant meds work for you?


I don't have hiv (crazy, I know) so I guess technically no since I don't have to take them.


----------



## p4ddys (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> theres none around, I don't dislike it, I see disliking something over the color of their skin as silly and stupid.
> 
> on that 2nd question, I just don't know.


I know; you are indeed an obnoxious fucking niggerloving faggot and I hope you get killed by some shitskin. 

What is your asshole like? Do you wear diapers? Do you shit yourself after you get fucked in the ass? Do you have worms in your disgusting faggot shitter? How many and what kind of STD do you carry? (inb4 i dont - dont lie, we don't judge here) 

And sometimes I throw shit like that pretty frivolously around here, but this time I mean it when I say you should unironically kill yourself .


----------



## Unarmed Gunman (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I watch shit like Hellsing and Moral Orel and such



More like Moral _Oral _amirite?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Apr 6, 2022)

Why?


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Apr 6, 2022)

A/S/L?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Unarmed Gunman said:


> More like Moral _Oral _amirite?


I mean, the main antagonist likes men (also likes women but still) too, you're not wrong.


Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Why?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> A/S/L?


Ha ha no.


p4ddys said:


> I know; you are indeed an obnoxious fucking niggerloving faggot and I hope you get killed by some shitskin.
> 
> What is your asshole like? Do you wear diapers? Do you shit yourself after you get fucked in the ass? Do you have worms in your disgusting faggot shitter? How many and what kind of STD do you carry? (inb4 i dont - dont lie, we don't judge here)
> 
> And sometimes I throw shit like that pretty frivolously around here, but this time I mean it when I say you should unironically kill yourself .


I think you need your meds.


----------



## Happy Fish (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I mean, I do other shit than besides being gay, I program dumb shit, I watch shit like Hellsing and Moral Orel and such, I guess that could be considered interesting. I just thought this thread would be hilarious to make because I'm bored as shit.


Fair. I guess of the topic were "I am gay and a programmer." This place would risk spontaneously transforming into reddit


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 6, 2022)

i dont care.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Happy Fish said:


> Fair. I guess of the topic were "I am gay and a programmer." This place would risk spontaneously transforming into reddit


Reddit is too much of a retard place for me to be in. (I can't spell)


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> i dont care.


ok.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Apr 6, 2022)

How often do you shit on the other guys dick? Don't you think it's gross and unsanitary to have sex in the bunghole? Isn't it unattractive to associate sex with the place where poo comes from?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> How often do you shit on the other guys dick?


Never cuz I'm not a gross fuck. (+ I'm a top)


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 6, 2022)

should you use lidocaine lube with a partner? won't it numb his dick too


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Never cuz I'm not a gross fuck. (+ I'm a top)


How often do you get shit on your dick?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> How often do you get shit on your dick?


Haven't got any yet.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> should you use lidocaine lube with a partner? won't it numb his dick too


probably not, you want him to feel pleasure you know. and yes lidocaine numbs you. if you really have to, use your spit.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Haven't got any yet.


Don't you think it's gross and unsanitary to have sex in the bunghole? Isn't it unattractive to associate sex with the place where poo comes from?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> probably not, you want him to feel pleasure you know. and yes lidocaine numbs you. if you really have to, use your spit.


an anal sacrifice must be made then.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Don't you think it's gross and unsanitary to have sex in the bunghole? Isn't it unattractive to associate sex with the place where poo comes from?


You can clean your anus, it is possible. I do find it weird sometimes but I make sure he cleans before hand. You can also ask the same to straight people who love anal.


----------



## Bonedome (Apr 6, 2022)

I have a gay friend (on the Internet) that got spit lubed and that benis tore his butt up and gave him hemorrhoids so respectfully disagree but I still love you.


----------



## Hey Beter (Apr 6, 2022)

p4ddys said:


> Do you wear diapers?


Why do you CONSTANTLY ask everyone about diapers?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Bonedome said:


> I have a gay friend (on the Internet) that got spit lubed and that benis tore his butt up and gave him hemorrhoids so respectfully disagree but I still love you.


spit as lube is only a last resort. use actual lube if you have it (which you should).


----------



## Champion The Wonder Horse (Apr 6, 2022)

Why do you eat da poo poo?


----------



## Apochrypha (Apr 6, 2022)

Not a question per-say but I love that you have Clay as your pfp. I just started watching Moral Orel and I'm already almost done with it, it's good shit. Tragic character, but he kind of did it to himself...


----------



## p4ddys (Apr 6, 2022)

Hey Beter said:


> Why do you CONSTANTLY ask everyone about diapers?


Pretty sure I might havent even typed the word diaper on this forum before, what are you on about you twink?


----------



## byuu (Apr 6, 2022)

What is the sound of one dick frotting?


----------



## MediocreMilt (Apr 6, 2022)

Would you bone Chris?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Apr 6, 2022)

Why does god hates fags dot com?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Champion The Wonder Horse said:


> Why do you eat da poo poo?


some gay men do but I don't


byuu said:


> What is the sound of one dick frotting?


basically how jacking yourself off sounds like but without your hand.


MediocreMilt said:


> Would you bone Chris?


I would rather die than do that tbh.



GeorgeFloyd said:


> Why does god hates fags dot com?


decent website.


----------



## Clown Balls (Apr 6, 2022)

Do you talk in that voice?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Wernie Sanders said:


> Do you talk in that voice?


which voice specifically?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Apr 6, 2022)

Who mans the kitchen?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

KittyGremlin said:


> Who mans the kitchen?


I suck at any form of making food so my husband does so. the food is quite yummers.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Apr 6, 2022)

Are you a fan of anime? And if yes, how do I patch KDE2 under FreeBSD?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Are you a fan of anime? And if yes, how do I patch KDE2 under FreeBSD?


I mean I like some anime like Hellsing and Cowboy Bebop and such. 2nd one is unkown.


----------



## Character from a movie (Apr 6, 2022)

Okay honest question here, not trying to shitpost or anything. 
Did you and your husband ever meet people who got hostile or rude with you for being gay? How did you deal with them?


----------



## Usb2200a (Apr 6, 2022)

Should the male gays be allowed to adopt boys?


----------



## Creep3r (Apr 6, 2022)

Do you act gay at work?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GorillaGhost (Apr 6, 2022)

Are you retarded?


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 6, 2022)

How do you feel about yaoi fangirls?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Jesus Quintana said:


> Okay honest question here, not trying to shitpost or anything.
> Did you and your husband ever meet people who got hostile or rude with you for being gay? How did you deal with them?


we live in a small town with very Christian crazy people so yes, some people are rude and we basically just say "well that sucks that you're rude to us just because we are homosexuals."


Usb2200a said:


> Should the male gays be allowed to adopt boys?


I mean, as long as they aren't complete sick fucks.


The Gangster Computer said:


> Do you act gay at work?


Nope, I leave my sexuality out of work. most of my more close friend co-workers actually didn't believe I was gay at first.



GorillaGhost said:


> Are you retarded?


no but your pfp is



Cyclonus said:


> How do feel about yaoi fangirls?


I kinda find them weird and they even gross me out a bit. but I kinda don't really think about them.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 6, 2022)

can you type yass queen


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

snailslime said:


> can you type yass queen


No, I actually have testosterone.


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> The Gaydar is almost like a instinct, I can look at a person and almost just tell they are gay.


Why are so many fags like this? Especially tops. Also:


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Why are so many fags like this? Especially tops. Also:
> View attachment 3152885


I mean, he asked the question lmfao.


----------



## Psyduck (Apr 6, 2022)

All the gay people i know are very vocal about hating children, unless the subject involves their sexuality, why is that?

Also




Is it gay if theyre hot


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I mean, he asked the question lmfao.


Let me rephrase, I've heard that line nearly verbatim, from more gays than I can remember. Usually using it as an excuse to harass or grope a straight person. Yet it's a hate crime to assuming the flamboyant lispy kid is queer according to the alphabet mafia. So why are gays generally pushy hypocrites that lack an understanding of boundaries?


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> . I hate children, can't stand to barely even be in their presence.


You are a garbage human being


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Psyduck said:


> All the gay people i know are very vocal about hating children, unless the subject involves their sexuality, why is that?
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


Actually that question is intresting. the only reason I hate children alot no matter what is because of my anxiety, it freaks me out because I have to keep a filter and I have to basically be not the person I am and it's just stressful. now if the child is actually not crazy, I guess I could handle one. now with others, I don't know.

also yes, it's gay if they're hot.


BelUwUga said:


> Let me rephrase, I've heard that line nearly verbatim, from more gays than I can remember. Usually using it as an excuse to harass or grope a straight person. Yet it's a hate crime to assuming the flamboyant lispy kid is queer according to the alphabet mafia. So why are gays generally pushy hypocrites that lack an understanding of boundaries?


Oh yeah, some gay men do that and I will not deny. I personally don't use the gaydar as an excuse for anything and more use it as a joke. I also don't see assuming somebody is a homo as a crime. it's just guessing tbh.



SeniorFuckFace said:


> You are a garbage human being


I should have phrased it better, I don't really hate children per se, they just give me too much anxiety to be around.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Actually that question is intresting. the only reason I hate children alot no matter what is because of my anxiety, it freaks me out because I have to keep a filter and I have to basically be not the person I am and it's just stressful. now if the child is actually not crazy, I guess I could handle one. now with others, I don't know.
> 
> also yes, it's gay if they're hot.
> 
> ...


Fuck you, you can't walk that back Faggot.


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> which voice specifically?


Are you really going to pretend you don't know _exactly _what voice he's talking about? 


Panzermensch said:


> Actually that question is intresting. the only reason I hate children alot no matter what is because of my anxiety, it freaks me out because I have to keep a filter and I have to basically be not the person I am and it's just stressful. now if the child is actually not crazy, I guess I could handle one. now with others, I don't know.
> 
> also yes, it's gay if they're hot.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your answer. A more serious inquiry, what the fuck is up with gays and paella? Literally the only people I have known to eat it. Why?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Wernie Sanders said:


> Do you talk in that voice?


No, I do not talk in the big gay al voice.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Thank you for your answer. A more serious inquiry, what the fuck is up with gays and paella? Literally the only people I have known to eat it. Why?


Great question, I've never ate it so I don't actually know.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Apr 6, 2022)

Have you ever had sex with a woman or are you a "gold star gay"?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 7, 2022)

Do you ever pinch your foreskin together and let it fill up with pee


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> Have you ever had sex with a woman or are you a "gold star gay"?


I think I did once when I was 18??? I was kinda deciding to try it out because I was thinking "what if I like women instead or I just like both?" it didn't feel right and it wasn't as great as it was with men, that's how I truly knew I was gay.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> Do you ever pinch your foreskin together and let it fill up with pee


No, I don't think I have ever had that idea cross my mind ever.


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 7, 2022)

If one of your butt babies had corn does that make it a native?


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Apr 7, 2022)

What is your favourite fantasy, and why is it grooming 12 year old boys?



draggs said:


> how do you know which man's penis opens up to accept the other man's penis?


That's not how it works: they twine around each other like snakes mating.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Apr 7, 2022)

What's your opinion on filthy buttholes? Also what does booty taste like?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> If one of your butt babies had corn does that make it a native?


great question, I don't really know.


Iron Jaguar said:


> What is your favourite fantasy


giving my husband headpats


Iron Jaguar said:


> and why is it grooming 12 year old boys?


How many times do I have to tell y'all I can't stand children due to my anxiety.



Mariposa Electrique said:


> What's your opinion on filthy buttholes? Also what does booty taste like?


Well, if you have a filthy ass there will be no anal. also I don't eat ass (I even draw the line on that) so I don't know on the 2nd.


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 7, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> great question, I don't really know.
> 
> giving my husband headpats
> 
> ...


THE PUBLIC DESERVES THE TRUTH!


----------



## Screamer (Apr 7, 2022)

What do you think of the portrayal of gay characters in film/TV? Do you think it's an accurate representation? Why/why not?


----------



## murph (Apr 7, 2022)

Do you plan what to eat when you decide today's the day to get fucked up the ass? Do you ever tire of the smell of shit when you fuck? Who does the cleaning up, is it the top or the bottom? It seems like the top is the one who made the mess, so it should be on them to wash the shit-stained sheets.

If you're a lesbian, that seems fine. Are you tired of straight men claiming to be transbians?


----------



## noinipo (Apr 7, 2022)

I’m sure you know that anal can cause incontinece. How do you and your partner plan to handle that? I’m assuming it could potentially be a problem. 

what parts of a man do you find attractive? 

You might’ve answered this, but when did you first realize that you might be different? Not that you are gay, but that you are technically not normal.

Do you attend pride events? And what is your opinion on them.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> THE PUBLIC DESERVES THE TRUTH!


true, but unfortunately I do not know every answer ever. it also depends on the gay man too.


Screamer said:


> What do you think of the portrayal of gay characters in film/TV? Do you think it's an accurate representation? Why/why not?


it depends on the media. for an example netflix shows are just them reciting Object's I've Shoved Up My Arse by Bruno Powroznik and is definitely not how we act. while there are some shows that are very accurate and actually show us as human beings who actually don't live just to fuck.


murph said:


> Do you plan what to eat when you decide today's the day to get fucked up the ass? Do you ever tire of the smell of shit when you fuck? Who does the cleaning up, is it the top or the bottom? It seems like the top is the one who made the mess, so it should be on them to wash the shit-stained sheets.


Well, let me break this down a little bit. so basically on the first question, we basically in general just eat a bit more careful. on the second, we actually have a unique process to ensure no shit will happen. it's very lengthy so I'm not going to really get into it, We do have a towel under us so then I don't have to clean the cum on the sheets and yes, I wash the towel (I'm the top).


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 7, 2022)

Why do you think homosexuality exists, evolutionarily speaking?


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Apr 7, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> we live in a small town with very Christian crazy people so yes, some people are rude and we basically just say "well that sucks that you're rude to us just because we are homosexuals."


Them crazy Christians concerned with your affront to God and your insult to your ancestors. There is no greater sin than not reproducing. Every single ancestor before you reproduced but you willfully break the family tree because of your own degeneracy. You are a disgrace and an abomination and I hope you feel bad

That said fag no one cares on the lolcow forums about your sexuality, dumb thread


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 7, 2022)

How many miles of cock do you think Ryan Seacrest has sucked? Kevin James also


----------



## behindyourightnow (Apr 7, 2022)

Has an Aiden ever hit on you? What do you and other gays think about the rising Aiden menace?

Can you tell other gay men on sight?

What is your favorite Pokemon and why?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 7, 2022)

favorite alcoholic drink of choice?


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Apr 7, 2022)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> What's your opinion on filthy buttholes? Also what does booty taste like?


I hear it's like Banquet Salisbury Steak.


----------



## Vietnam Ron (Apr 7, 2022)

People say you can't be a fag and incel at the same time. Do most other fags look down on people who are celibate, monogamous or Christian? Most of the time I'm glad to not be exposed to more faggotry in my life because this.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

noinipo said:


> I’m sure you know that anal can cause incontinece. How do you and your partner plan to handle that? I’m assuming it could potentially be a problem.


We're not sure if it'll be a problem we'll come across but just in case we're going to try to go to professionals and see what they say to do.


noinipo said:


> what parts of a man do you find attractive?


Hips and personality.



noinipo said:


> You might’ve answered this, but when did you first realize that you might be different? Not that you are gay, but that you are technically not normal.


In 3rd grade, When I hugged a fellow male classmate (don't remember why) and semi enjoyed it.


Cyclonus said:


> Why do you think homosexuality exists, evolutionarily speaking?


I think it's probably due to estrogen and testosorone, one extra of the other get's pumped (ex: extra bit of estrogen for gay people and testosorone for lesbians.) and no that doesn't mean all gays are going to act more feminine or all lesbians more masculine. It's just way of expression ig.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> How many miles of cock do you think Ryan Seacrest has sucked? Kevin James also


Ryan Seacrest has probably sucked 90 miles while Kevin James has suck 150.


behindyourightnow said:


> Has an Aiden ever hit on you? What do you and other gays think about the rising Aiden menace?


(assuming that you mean trans people) no I haven't been hit on yet, and it depends on the gay but on my end, I just think it's silly.


behindyourightnow said:


> Can you tell other gay men on sight?


Sometimes, I'll whisper to my husband "Look at that gay fuck" and he'll just bust out laughing.


behindyourightnow said:


> What is your favorite Pokemon and why?


I don't play pokemon.


Neurotypical Mantis said:


> favorite alcoholic drink of choice?


Vodka and maybe peanut butter flavored beer.



Vietnam Ron said:


> People say you can't be a fag and incel at the same time. Do most other fags look down on people who are celibate, monogamous or Christian? Most of the time I'm glad to not be exposed to more faggotry in my life because this.


a few gay men are like that but mostly not.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 7, 2022)

Are traps gay?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> Are traps gay?


Yes.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 7, 2022)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Them crazy Christians concerned with your affront to God and your insult to your ancestors. There is no greater sin than not reproducing. Every single ancestor before you reproduced but you willfully break the family tree because of your own degeneracy. You are a disgrace and an abomination and I hope you feel bad
> 
> That said fag no one cares on the lolcow forums about your sexuality, dumb thread


lol mad


----------



## The-Patriarchy (Apr 7, 2022)

Are enemas really a pre-sex prep thing? I never considered that might a thing until I saw it on a very gay netflix show.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

The-Patriarchy said:


> Are enemas really a pre-sex prep thing? I never considered that might a thing until I saw it on a very gay netflix show.


They can be, Infact my husband uses them. I guess that's one thing netflix got right on that.


----------



## Retink (Apr 7, 2022)

Did grandma cry with news of broken branch?


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 7, 2022)

If associating paedophilia with homosexuality is just the actions of bigoted homophobes then why was NAMBLA allowed to March in the New York pride parade and why was it an associate of the International Lesbian and Gay Alliance for 15 years?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

Retink said:


> Did grandma cry with news of broken branch?


I don't think we ever informed her.


Cyclonus said:


> If associating paedophilia with homosexuality is just the actions of bigoted homophobes then why was NAMBLA allowed to March in the New York pride parade and why was it an associate of the International Lesbian and Gay Alliance for 15 years?


Great Question.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 7, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> If associating paedophilia with homosexuality is just the actions of bigoted homophobes then why was NAMBLA allowed to March in the New York pride parade and why was it an associate of the International Lesbian and Gay Alliance for 15 years?


why do catholic priests molest little boys


----------



## Lord Edge of Leetworth (Apr 7, 2022)

What kind of boys do you like buggering? Which one broke your heart? Ever seduced a straight? Is your homosexuality expressive or circumstantial? Thoughts on women? And, most importantly, ASL?


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 7, 2022)

Are you as disgusted by trannies as the rest of us? I feel like gays and lesbians really need to start trying to get the T and Q out of the movement. I'd even argue to get rid of the B but thats the only shot at decent pussy the L's ever seem to get


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Apr 7, 2022)

Condoms or bare? Have you ever been in a gangbang?


----------



## Retink (Apr 7, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I don't think we ever informed her.


Might be for the best. Are you cartoonishly gay like people on social media or are you one of those gays that's like a human?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Apr 7, 2022)

What do you think of gay men who get but shots and fat grafting to have asses like women?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

Lord Edge of Leetworth said:


> What kind of boys do you like buggering?


if you mean children, none because that's gross. now for actual men, before I met my husband and settled down with him pretty much one that was actually cool, didn't act feminine, didn't groan or moan like a bitch and also didn't have any stds.



Lord Edge of Leetworth said:


> Ever seduced a straight?


Nope, I have decency.



Lord Edge of Leetworth said:


> Is your homosexuality expressive or circumstantial?


It's circumstantial, I just thought this would be a fun thread to make cuz I was bored.



Lord Edge of Leetworth said:


> Thoughts on women? And, most importantly, ASL?


I mean they exist. ha ha no, but I'm 28.


----------



## Positron (Apr 7, 2022)

Spit or swallow?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

TiggerNits said:


> Are you as disgusted by trannies as the rest of us?


I am.


Mariposa Electrique said:


> Condoms or bare? Have you ever been in a gangbang?


Most of the time condoms until about 3-4 years ago when me and my husband were together about 5 years, we took a HIV/AIDS test and came back negative so, bare now. Also no, I have never been in a gangbang, I just don't see the appeal.


Retink said:


> Are you cartoonishly gay like people on social media or are you one of those gays that's like a human?


I'm one of the gays that are actually human.


Mariposa Electrique said:


> What do you think of gay men who get but shots and fat grafting to have asses like women?


not very cool, it's better when it's natural anyway.



Positron said:


> Spit or swallow?


now I'm a top so I don't do that but my husband swallows.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 7, 2022)

What made you consider going onto a web site dedicated to people's strange antics including sex deviancies, with a userbase being filled with /pol/tards and shitposters, to declare your sexuality to everyone?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

Lord Edge of Leetworth said:


> Why are you so eager to affirm that you do not affiliate with certain niches of homosexuality (i.e. feminine, or groaning and moaning like a bitch?) Do you hate the LGBTQ?


No, You asked me what type of men I liked to fuck so I told you.


Lord Edge of Leetworth said:


> Moreover, what "decency"? It sounds to me like you try "fitting in" really hard, and not just inside your husband.


when I said I have decency I was talking about seducing a straight, I personally see no point in it and think it's gross. I let the straight men fuck their women. Also he's not that tight 



Uncle Warren said:


> What made you consider going onto a web site dedicated to people's strange antics including sex deviancies, with a userbase being filled with /pol/tards and shitposters, to declare your sexuality to everyone?


I needed more things to do on my 2 days off other than jack off to gay porn before my husband got home.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 7, 2022)

Positron said:


> Spit or swallow?


degenerate faggot fucking gargles it


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

Poppavalyim Andropoff said:


> degenerate faggot fucking gargles it


I unironically used to know a gay guy who gargled cum. I didn't even know he did until we were going at it once and he sucked me off and then he fucking gargled it. We never fucked or talked again.

Edit: I love how all of you are literally just as horrified as I am from just hearing it. just imagine experiencing it like I did without knowing before hand the guy would do that though. It's very horrifying.


----------



## Bass (Apr 7, 2022)

I got one.  What's the deal with the lisp?  What happens to a gay man that he sounds like a normal man pre coming out, but 2 seconds after coming out he starts sounding like Mr Slave from South Park?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

Bass said:


> I got one.  What's the deal with the lisp?  What happens to a gay man that he sounds like a normal man pre coming out, but 2 seconds after coming out he starts sounding like Mr Slave from South Park?


I don't know to be honest. It's more of a trait with the feminine gay men but I think it's because the gay consumes them too much and that's one of the side effects.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

noinipo said:


> Do you attend pride events? And what is your opinion on them.


I'm so sorry I forgot to answer this last one when I answered all of your other questions but no, I don't attend pride events and my opinion on them is that, they are a good thing just not alot of them around where I live.


----------



## behindyourightnow (Apr 7, 2022)

It's strange how many dudes are so repelled by the idea of gay males having buttsex, and all the poop-related things that might entail, while they have no similar concerns about heterosexual anal. The only explanation is that they think girls don't poop.


----------



## Blackhole (Apr 7, 2022)

who molested you,your father or your uncle?


----------



## The Deep State (Apr 7, 2022)

behindyourightnow said:


> It's strange how many dudes are so repelled by the idea of gay males having buttsex, and all the poop-related things that might entail, while they have no similar concerns about heterosexual anal. The only explanation is that they think girls don't poop.


Gay males could completely refrain from buttsex and it wouldn't make them any less repulsive to straight men. What's strange is that you think the issue is centered around poop.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 7, 2022)

How do you feel about British people setting fags on fire and then sticking them in their mouths to inhale the toxic fumes?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

Blackhole said:


> who molested you,your father or your uncle?


Neither. nobody did, I just have the homo powers.


Cyclonus said:


> How do you feel about British people setting fags on fire and then sticking them in their mouths to inhale the toxic fumes?


well that means british people are fags themselves doesn't it?


----------



## Clown Balls (Apr 7, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> How do you feel about British people setting fags on fire and then sticking them in their mouths to inhale the toxic fumes?



They can just speed dial their NHS heroes and order replacement lungs.
​


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 7, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Neither. nobody did, I just have the homo powers.
> 
> well that means british people are fags themselves doesn't it?


you def got molested

you just forgot it cause it was too traumatic and turned into a homo


----------



## Vietnam Ron (Apr 7, 2022)

Is there even a way to meet someone who shouldn't be stoned to death?


----------



## Rick Flairening (Apr 7, 2022)

while i admit, women tend to be awful, monstrous, and vile, they are still occasionally useful, That being said, and your status as married being understood: do you ever feel that life would be easier if you were straight? (no, I'm not incel, or taking shots at gaydom, but I wonder what, if any issues there still are for the LGB (fuck troons)? Like, societal problems.)


----------



## Toolbox (Apr 7, 2022)

you eatta da poopoo?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 7, 2022)

Vietnam Ron said:


> Is there even a way to meet someone who shouldn't be stoned to death?


yes, usually the least expected people to be fags are fags.


Rick Flairening said:


> do you ever feel that life would be easier if you were straight?


Yes to some extent, especially since I'm in a very small town who has mindsets straight out of the 60's-70's. Since I'm gay and I'm the only one in town who doesn't go to church it's not fun socializing there, I just go to bigger towns instead when I have the time (and money). But it also wouldn't feel the same either. wouldn't be as fun.


Toolbox said:


> you eatta da poopoo?


Some gay men do, me and my husband don't.


----------



## RussianParasite (Apr 7, 2022)

We know. All OPs are gay.


----------



## Hey Beter (Apr 8, 2022)

p4ddys said:


> Pretty sure I might havent even typed the word diaper on this forum before, what are you on about you twink?


Deny, deny, deny. That's not what your post history clearly shows.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Apr 8, 2022)

Do the gays really love the rainbow flag, or do some of you secretly hate it as much as I do? At least pink can be matching and subdued, I am so sick of seeing hideous rainbows everywhere.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 8, 2022)

The Emperor Skeksis said:


> Do the gays really love the rainbow flag, or do some of you secretly hate it as much as I do? At least pink can be matching and subdued, I am so sick of seeing hideous rainbows everywhere.


Some love it, some hate it, some like the new flag that looks like goddamn toothpaste. I personally don't care and also wonder why the fuck sexualities and genders have flags like they're nations or states? But that's just me.


----------



## D.Angus (Apr 8, 2022)

Do you and your husband exclusively hang out with other gay people or do you not really have a preference and just socialize with whomever.

Seems like the more involved with LGBT issues the person is, the more likely they are to only stay in gay circles, etc.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 8, 2022)

D.Angus said:


> Do you and your husband exclusively hang out with other gay people or do you not really have a preference and just socialize with whomever.
> 
> Seems like the more involved with LGBT issues the person is, the more likely they are to only stay in gay circles, etc.


We hang out with pretty much everyone (except people who are genuinely bad ofc). me and him just don't see the point in only socializing in a circle with people who are just the same as us.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 8, 2022)

Incergnerto Merd said:


> Are you at the stage where you have to wear diapers yet?


Nope, my husband (the one that actually recives) doesn't have to, we try not to be rough.


Incergnerto Merd said:


> And what does AIDS feel like?


Both of us don't have it (crazy ik) so great question.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 8, 2022)

Incergnerto Merd said:


> Okay, last question.  Most people think homosexuals are attention seeking degenerates.  Do you feel like making this thread disproves that theory?


I personally made this thread just to kill time and also answer questions that people may have about homosexuality. I know it's kiwifarms, but even then, I just love to help people's questions become solved. But some people may think this is for attention seeking, which I guess they could see it as such.


----------



## Therapy Dog (Apr 8, 2022)

Serious question: Do you think that  homosexual men who act "stereotypically gay" (lisp, finger-snapping, "swishiness" etc.) are just like that, or is it an affectation? Why/why not?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 8, 2022)

Therapy Dog said:


> Serious question: Do you think that  homosexual men who act "stereotypically gay" (lisp, finger-snapping, "swishiness" etc.) are just like that, or is it an affectation? Why/why not?


I personally think it's a mix of both, Because they just have too much estrogen (basically, low testosterone) and they thus act feminine because of it but they also just want their peers to know that they're super gay and proud so they do it too much.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Apr 8, 2022)

your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


 Hi.


----------



## Reluctant MC (Apr 8, 2022)

If you had to eat a snitzel, would you be able to eat it with rice and ketchup/kompot or would you only have it with potatoes? Both boiled and mashed are fine.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 8, 2022)

Reluctant MC said:


> If you had to eat a snitzel, would you be able to eat it with rice and ketchup/kompot or would you only have it with potatoes? Both boiled and mashed are fine.


I'm not german


TheRetardKing said:


> View attachment 3158231 Hi.


ok.


----------



## Cats (Apr 8, 2022)

otter be a random.txt


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 8, 2022)

Cats said:


> View attachment 3158476 otter be a random.txt


I mean, honesty is good enough to get on random.txt


----------



## Gas18697 (Apr 8, 2022)

whats your opinion about teaching 4 year olds about gender and genitals? do you support it? or do you think kids should be kids and adults should stay away from other peoples kids?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 8, 2022)

Gas18697 said:


> whats your opinion about teaching 4 year olds about gender and genitals? do you support it? or do you think kids should be kids and adults should stay away from other peoples kids?


I think they shouldn't be teaching it that young, Might mess their brain up in the future, it's also just gross and pretty weird.


----------



## MLK Ultra (Apr 8, 2022)

I was gonna ask how you know who is top but the bed thing is clever.

Did you ever smell a vagina?  Not worth it IMHO.


----------



## Gas18697 (Apr 8, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I think they shouldn't be teaching it that young, Might mess their brain up in the future, it's also just gross and pretty weird.


"not that young", you think there is a age where they should learn about (if so which age you think is fine) instead of some with could help them in life?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 8, 2022)

MLK Ultra said:


> Did you ever smell a vagina?


No, not really, even when I did do a woman once to see if I was truly gay, I couldn't stand it long enough to try that lol.



Gas18697 said:


> "not that young", you think there is a age where they should learn about (if so which age you think is fine) instead of some with could help them in life?


They should probably teach that more around about 13/14, they could of course teach a little bit (not going into detail when teaching) around about 11/12. I know that probably sounds weird but it's more than likely better psychologically than 4 goddamn years old.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 8, 2022)

Are these lyrics an accurate representation of the gayest guy on earth or does Anal Cunt just really not like people who fit any of these descriptions?


> He hangs around in Allston
> He always wears a tree shirt
> His favorite band is Roadsaw
> He hangs out at the Model Cafe
> ...


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 8, 2022)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Are these lyrics an accurate representation of the gayest guy on earth or does Anal Cunt just really not like people who fit any of these descriptions?


he just doesn't really like people who fit any of the descriptions.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Apr 9, 2022)

The-Patriarchy said:


> Are enemas really a pre-sex prep thing? I never considered that might a thing until I saw it on a very gay netflix show.



why would they even bring that shit up? wtf no wonder why people think gay and bi dudes are degenerate


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Apr 9, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> If associating paedophilia with homosexuality is just the actions of bigoted homophobes then why was NAMBLA allowed to March in the New York pride parade and why was it an associate of the International Lesbian and Gay Alliance for 15 years?



they are booing you but you are right. Harry Hay was one of em


----------



## Stop (Apr 9, 2022)

How many times have you prolapsed your anus?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 9, 2022)

How does it feel to be a genetic dead-end?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 9, 2022)

Stop said:


> How many times have you prolapsed your anus?


Never.


Explicitly Cacophonous said:


> How does it feel to be a genetic dead-end?


I mean, it's not really anything I care about, even if I was straight I have horrible anxiety and can't stand children, so I would be a genetic dead end either way.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 9, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I have horrible anxiety and can't stand children


Do you think they should have removed homosexuality from the DSM?


----------



## Stop (Apr 9, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Never.


----------



## Therapy Dog (Apr 9, 2022)

Would you agree that there is an over-representation of gay people in certain types of media, given that they are apparently only somewhere between 5-10% of the population of the human race? As a random example: dating shows, which have an overabundance of gay 'couples' despite this disparity, seem likely to have a 50-50 spread of gay/straight couples lately. Does this bother you, or are you for it?

Along the same lines, do you feel the need to be "represented" in media where a character's sexual preference has no effect on the story, or anything else for that matter? An example would be the first person shooter game "Apex Legends", which apparently (I've never played it) has a gay character in it, despite it literally being about shooting people, and presumably not about fucking anyone. Do you feel like it makes any fucking difference to you whatsoever if the character you pick in a shooter game, or a strategy game or any game where such things are irrelevant, likes to fuck people of the same gender?

The whole thing smacks of tokenization to me. Basically I guess I want to know how you feel about this. Do you go "yay, I'm being represented, this is a good thing for me and people like me", or are you as disgusted as the rest of us that people who presumably aren't gay (because again, 5-10%) are using you and people like you to look good to... whoever the fuck it may concern, I guess?


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Apr 9, 2022)

At what age were you molested and by who?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 9, 2022)

Therapy Dog said:


> Would you agree that there is an over-representation of gay people in certain types of media, given that they are apparently only somewhere between 5-10% of the population of the human race? As a random example: dating shows, which have an overabundance of gay 'couples' despite this disparity, seem likely to have a 50-50 spread of gay/straight couples lately. Does this bother you, or are you for it?
> 
> Along the same lines, do you feel the need to be "represented" in media where a character's sexual preference has no effect on the story, or anything else for that matter? An example would be the first person shooter game "Apex Legends", which apparently (I've never played it) has a gay character in it, despite it literally being about shooting people, and presumably not about fucking anyone. Do you feel like it makes any fucking difference to you whatsoever if the character you pick in a shooter game, or a strategy game or any game where such things are irrelevant, likes to fuck people of the same gender?
> 
> The whole thing smacks of tokenization to me. Basically I guess I want to know how you feel about this. Do you go "yay, I'm being represented, this is a good thing for me and people like me", or are you as disgusted as the rest of us that people who presumably aren't gay (because again, 5-10%) are using you and people like you to look good to... whoever the fuck it may concern, I guess?


I don't get the point in why there is a gay man in every other show. I kinda wish big companies like Netflix and such would stop using people like me to make themselves look good tbh.


Stop said:


> View attachment 3161258


I'm a top but ok.



Haram Exercise said:


> At what age were you molested and by who?


I was never molested.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 9, 2022)

Who's sexier: Trent, The Gunt or Tig no-tit Notaro?


----------



## Mnutu (Apr 9, 2022)

Are the homosexual mind control worms painful or just a mild nuisance? (painful in the brain not the ass of course)


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 9, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Who's sexier: Trent, The Gunt or Tig no-tit Notaro?


none of them.


Mnutu said:


> Are the homosexual mind control worms painful or just a mild nuisance? (painful in the brain not the ass of course)


Nah neither, I don't even feel them.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 9, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> none of them.


That's not an answer, rank them.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 9, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> That's not an answer, rank them.


fuck ok.
Tig Notaro gives me no boner, F
ok fine, gunt looks fucking ugly, F
trent sucks balls too but I wouldn't fuck him, F.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 9, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> fuck ok.
> Tig Notaro gives me no boner, F
> ok fine, gunt looks fucking ugly, F
> trent sucks balls too but I wouldn't fuck him, F.


No, 1,2,3, that's a ranking. Bronze, silver, gold.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 9, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> No, 1,2,3, that's a ranking. Bronze, silver, gold.


ok fine
Tig Notaro bronze
grunt gold
trent silver


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 9, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> ok fine
> Tig Notaro bronze
> grunt gold
> trent silver


Very nice. I'll alert the IP2 crowd to let them know that The Gunt is now gay approved meat packing material.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 9, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Very nice. I'll alert the IP2 crowd to let them know that The Gunt is now gay approved meat packing material.


lmao let them know that half sarcasm was included.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 9, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> lmao let them know that half sarcasm was included.


You don't understand, you are in the nazi race space now after awarding the gold to the gunt. You will be gunted sooner or later. The only known way to get ejected out of the race spacecraft is to go to the "tranny sideshows on social media" thread and post about how trannies are actually women.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 9, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> You don't understand, you are in the nazi race space now after awarding the gold to the gunt. You will be gunted sooner or later. The only known way to get ejected out of the race spacecraft is to go to the "tranny sideshows on social media" thread and post about how trannies are actually women.


Now I am going to commit toasterbath. (might not though, I have a husband to take care of.)


----------



## Isaac (Apr 10, 2022)

Should gay marriage be legal?
Is homosexuality a variant of Autism Spectrum Disorder?
Do you believe Sodomy to be a sin?
Were you raised in a stable home? Did/does your father hold a significant presence within your life?
Would you describe yourself as: once mentally troubled or still mentally troubled?
How much pornography do you view on a weekly basis? If not, why do you not view pornography?
When did you first discover pornography? If not, why haven't you discovered pornography?
How many sexual encounters you have had? Are you in a monogamous relationship with another man? If not, why?
Do you have any sexually transmitted infections?
Do you consider yourself to have maldaptive sexual behaviors?
Have you have had any sexual actions/encounters that could be construed as in violation of U.S. Federal Law/Municipal Law/Provincial Law?
Are you religous? If so,  which religion? If not, why?
Are you sexually promiscuous?
Have you ever committed adultery? Has a partner ever committed adultery against you?
Do you belong to any unique internet subcultures? I.E. Furry, Wehraboo, Otaku
How many hours do you spend on the internet per week?


----------



## trickyzerg23 (Apr 10, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I don't get the point in why there is a gay man in every other show. I kinda wish big companies like Netflix and such would stop using people like me to make themselves look good tbh.
> 
> I'm a top but ok.
> 
> ...


If you weren't molested then what's your excuse? Do you enjoy having wet, partially digested chunks of unspeakable brown (with yummy white and yellow corn num-nums sprinkled delightfully, mmmmm mmmmm!!!!) smearing your pecker?


----------



## Haint (Apr 10, 2022)

Do you have an agenda?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 10, 2022)

How does this picture make you feel


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 10, 2022)

Coyotism said:


> Should gay marriage be legal?


I mean, yeah.


Coyotism said:


> Is homosexuality a variant of Autism Spectrum Disorder?


nope, it's different.


Coyotism said:


> Do you believe Sodomy to be a sin?


nah, it's kinda silly that it is tbh.


Coyotism said:


> Were you raised in a stable home? Did/does your father hold a significant presence within your life?


Yes, my dad infact was the person who introduced me to pcs and programming which is what I do for fun pretty much.


Coyotism said:


> Would you describe yourself as: once mentally troubled or still mentally troubled?


Nope.


Coyotism said:


> How much pornography do you view on a weekly basis? If not, why do you not view pornography?


about probably 2 hours and 30 minutes worth for the whole week.


Coyotism said:


> When did you first discover pornography? If not, why haven't you discovered pornography?


I don't remember too well but I think I was 15.


Coyotism said:


> How many sexual encounters you have had? Are you in a monogamous relationship with another man? If not, why?


I have had quite a few and yes I'm in a relationship with another man, we've been together for almost 9 years and we got married about a month ago.


Coyotism said:


> Do you have any sexually transmitted infections?


I don't have any STD's nor does my husband.


Coyotism said:


> Do you consider yourself to have maldaptive sexual behaviors?


No actually.


Coyotism said:


> Have you have had any sexual actions/encounters that could be construed as in violation of U.S. Federal Law/Municipal Law/Provincial Law?


Nope, not at all.


Coyotism said:


> Are you religous? If so,  which religion? If not, why?


I don't really have a religion, I just don't see the point for whatever reason.


Coyotism said:


> Are you sexually promiscuous?


nope, I semi was (if you mean being in a relationship for a short amount of time) when I was younger but now I've settled down. now on the 2nd definition (having many sexual partners) nope, don't see the point of having more than 1 man at once.


Coyotism said:


> Have you ever committed adultery? Has a partner ever committed adultery against you?


I haven't but one of my exes did once. kinda hurt.


Coyotism said:


> Do you belong to any unique internet subcultures? I.E. Furry, Wehraboo, Otaku


Nope, I'm barely in any internet culture at all.


Coyotism said:


> How many hours do you spend on the internet per week?


Great Question.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 10, 2022)

trickyzerg23 said:


> If you weren't molested then what's your excuse? Do you enjoy having wet, partially digested chunks of unspeakable brown (with yummy white and yellow corn num-nums sprinkled delightfully, mmmmm mmmmm!!!!) smearing your pecker?


I just find men hot also My partners ass is literally cleaned (inside and out) before we fuck.


Haint said:


> Do you have an agenda?


nope, no point in it.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> How does this picture make you feel
> 
> View attachment 3163910


Doesn't give me a boner 0/10.


----------



## trickyzerg23 (Apr 10, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I just find men hot also My partners ass is literally cleaned (inside and out) before we fuck.


"Clean," meaning you squirt saline up his ass and then drink the bubbling brown broth, like sucking marrow out of a bone?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 10, 2022)

trickyzerg23 said:


> "Clean," meaning you squirt saline up his ass and then drink the bubbling brown broth, like sucking marrow out of a bone?


no, he uses an enema and I'm out of the room, but I do make sure there is no shit before we fuck. I couldn't live with myself if I fucked an asshole, pulled my dong out and there was shit on it.


----------



## Haint (Apr 10, 2022)

Have ever drank a Zima, which is the gayest drink that was in existence?


----------



## Ugandan discussions (Apr 10, 2022)

Should I upgrade my broadband now, or should I wait until I can get fibre to the premises?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 10, 2022)

Haint said:


> Have ever drank a Zima, which is the gayest drink that was in existence?


I've drunk a Zima but the gayest drinks in existance are quite obviously margaritas.


Ugandan discussions said:


> Should I upgrade my broadband now, or should I wait until I can get fibre to the premises?


Fiber optics is worth the wait, on my provider I get 1GB upload and Download which is amazing because I can download shit like gay por- whoops I mean videos and games quite quickly now. streaming is so much better with it too. so wait for the fiber optics to come in. or don't, I'm not your dad.


----------



## SpotOnTheWall (Apr 11, 2022)

Are all OPs gay, or is it just you?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 11, 2022)

If you’re as gay as you claim to be, then surely you know the secret handshake we use to recognize one another…right?


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 11, 2022)

One serious question, one troll, you pick what's what.

Even as a claimed top like do you gotta jerk the dude off or what? Do you just bust a nut in a fag or least reach around?

Have you been ever kicked out of any groups for not being pro trans?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 11, 2022)

SpotOnTheWall said:


> Are all OPs gay, or is it just you?


some OP's are gay but most aren't


Dwight Frye said:


> If you’re as gay as you claim to be, then surely you know the secret handshake we use to recognize one another…right?


Yes, don't know if we could still call it a secret handshake anymore though since people who aren't gay know it.


Bassomatic said:


> Even as a claimed top like do you gotta jerk the dude off or what? Do you just bust a nut in a fag or least reach around?


I'm sure this might be a serious question,


Bassomatic said:


> Have you been ever kicked out of any groups for not being pro trans?


This just might be a troll question.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 11, 2022)

why prefer bussy over gussy?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 11, 2022)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> why prefer bussy over gussy?


I didn't really choose that but, the only time I ever decided to tried a gussy it didn't even feel right. Plus, I just really like just cuddling, hugging and doing pretty much anything you would do with a woman, but with a man.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 11, 2022)

Why do you all call yourselves the queer community but then try to get Stephen Crowder banned from YouTube for calling Carlos Maza a queer?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 11, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> Why do you all call yourselves the queer community but then try to get Stephen Crowder banned from YouTube for calling Carlos Maza a queer?


It's almost kinda like black people and how most of them took back the N-word. I personally find it stupid that they tried to do that though. Because as a fag myself, I just don't see why we should be getting angry over slurs at this point.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 11, 2022)

Actually, let me rephrase that. Feminists and straight allies refer to fags and troons as the queer community. Why aren't you cancelling them?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 11, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> Actually, let me rephrase that. Feminists and straight allies refer to fags and troons as the queer community. Why aren't you cancelling them?


because they're "allies" or some stupid shit. I don't know, I don't even catch up with my own people. most of them are stupid fags on tiktok that bitch and moan about why gays are "oppressed" or some shit. basically, men I wouldn't even want to try to be in the presence of.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Apr 11, 2022)

Does your husband ever fuck you/how do you go about making sure he cums

and have you ever said 'no homo' after fucking a guy in the ass?

also how come gay guys seem much more into bi men than gay men


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 11, 2022)

The Final Troondown said:


> Does your husband ever fuck you


Although I'm a top, I do let him fuck me once a year on his birthday, since he always wants to that day.


The Final Troondown said:


> how do you go about making sure he cums


When I'm railing him, I give him a little handjob and I also just do encouragement/erotic talk to him while doing so. he loves it alot and will cum alot after a few minutes.


The Final Troondown said:


> and have you ever said 'no homo' after fucking a guy in the ass?


no but I do wear socks.


The Final Troondown said:


> also how come gay guys seem much more into bi men than gay men


I think it's due to most actually gay men being more crazy than bi men. both me and my husband are fully gay, but I could kinda see the appeal I guess.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 11, 2022)

Have you ever complimented a female friend on her looks and then said "no hetero"?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 11, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> Have you ever complimented a female friend on her looks and then said "no hetero"?


yes, I've done that numerous times.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 11, 2022)

How many times have you found shit on your dick after fucking your bottom?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 11, 2022)

Slimy Time said:


> How many times have you found shit on your dick after fucking your bottom?


I haven't yet, I always check my husband to see if he did a enema before I just stick it in.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 12, 2022)

Also, before y'all ask, no, we're not kinky. we're very vanilla for 2 gay men.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 14, 2022)

Are you and your husband in an open relationship, or are you strictly monogamous?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 14, 2022)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Are you and your husband in an open relationship, or are you strictly monogamous?


We're strictly Monogamous.


----------



## Ronnie Merle Mcnutt (Apr 14, 2022)

when do you commit suicide like the majority of them?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 14, 2022)

Ronnie Merle Mcnutt said:


> when do you commit suicide like the majority of them?


those are troons, not gays


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 15, 2022)

Why don't you at least seriously reconsider committing yourself to a life of abhorrent, unbridled faggotry? It cant hurt.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 16, 2022)

doesn't it make you thunk how many people in this thread are so invested in the sexcapades of a gay man? like why do you wanna know so much about gay sex bro


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 16, 2022)

Do you think Cory, Shawn and Mr Feeny were constantly having gangbangs and poor Topanga had to sit home while her “husband” used up the supply of Ky jelly


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 16, 2022)

What’s your favorite John Waters movie?

Also, do you get annoyed when people keep calling Divine trans instead of realizing he was a gay guy doing drag? I do

One final question. Phantom of the Paradise or Rocky Horror Picture Show? Yes there is a correct answer


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Why don't you at least seriously reconsider committing yourself to a life of abhorrent, unbridled faggotry? It cant hurt.


You can't really rethink that shit lmao.


Neurotypical Mantis said:


> doesn't it make you thunk how many people in this thread are so invested in the sexcapades of a gay man? like why do you wanna know so much about gay sex bro


I guess due to most media portraying gay people as very sex hungry now. Don't know how we went from portraying homosexual men as normal to that but hey, it happened.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> Do you think Cory, Shawn and Mr Feeny were constantly having gangbangs and poor Topanga had to sit home while her “husband” used up the supply of Ky jelly


They probably did all jokes aside.


Dwight Frye said:


> What’s your favorite John Waters movie?


I actually haven't really watched alot of his movies. need to sometime, when I do, I'll come back to it.


Dwight Frye said:


> do you get annoyed when people keep calling Divine trans instead of realizing he was a gay guy doing drag? I do


I kinda do too, although I'm not really into that stuff.


Dwight Frye said:


> One final question. Phantom of the Paradise or Rocky Horror Picture Show? Yes there is a correct answer


Although I enjoy both, I hate to say it but, Rocky Horror Picture Show. Could be due to my fucked up taste of any media but I just enjoyed RHPS more.


----------



## marvlouslie (Apr 16, 2022)

Ever notice when other gay men come out they switch to the, "Hey, just letting everyone know I'm gay" voice? And I know you know exactly what kind of bullshit I'm referring to. The only question I have is why do people have to announce to the world that they're an obnoxious fagaloon, when the majority of us really don't give a shit?


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 16, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> You can't really rethink that shit lmao.


You either haven't tried or didn't try hard enough. I mostly blame the medical community for not advancing conversion therapy methods though. Just imagine, you could've probably been cured.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> You either haven't tried or didn't try hard enough. I mostly blame the medical community for not advancing conversion therapy methods though. Just imagine, you could've probably been cured.


has this guy ever seen nonhuman gay animals in his life


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 16, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> has this guy ever seen nonhuman gay animals in his life


I only kill the gay ones when I go hunting.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> I only kill the gay ones when I go hunting.


this guy hunts penguins


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 17, 2022)

marvlouslie said:


> Ever notice when other gay men come out they switch to the, "Hey, just letting everyone know I'm gay" voice? And I know you know exactly what kind of bullshit I'm referring to. The only question I have is why do people have to announce to the world that they're an obnoxious fagaloon, when the majority of us really don't give a shit?


I always notice it, it's kinda annoying tbh All jokes aside idk why people announce it like that, I'm only out to a handful of people irl. Even now as a married man.


----------



## Moths (Apr 17, 2022)

Hah Gayyyyyyy
Do you faggots care if calling shit gay is offensive or is it just more concern trolling from those insufferable progressive faggots that want to conrrol all language

Also can you tell gay guys to stop doing gay voice theres no way thats natural and ot makes me want to stab my ears out


----------



## Overcast (Apr 17, 2022)

When was the first time you realized you were gay? How long did it take to accept?

You ever ran into the gay equivalent of incels?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 17, 2022)

Moths said:


> Hah Gayyyyyyy
> Do you faggots care if calling shit gay is offensive or is it just more concern trolling from those insufferable progressive faggots that want to conrrol all language
> 
> Also can you tell gay guys to stop doing gay voice theres no way thats natural and ot makes me want to stab my ears out


there are some fags that think calling things gay are offensive but I don't give a shit tbh, don't see the point in crying over words.

I wish I could tell them to stop but they call me mean over it for whatever dumb reason.


Overcast said:


> When was the first time you realized you were gay? How long did it take to accept?


When I was 12, there was a guy in my class I would kinda swoon over. But the man who truly made me know was I shit you not Clay Puppington. Still semi embarrassed about that to this very day. but it took me until I was about 16 to accept it.


Overcast said:


> You ever ran into the gay equivalent of incels?


not yet but I might soon.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 17, 2022)

To all the people slagging on the OP for fucking where the poo comes from, pretty rich considering we straight men put it where women leak blood and disused tissue from.

Anyway, how do you deal with the self haters ala Dave Rubin/Milo?


----------



## Overcast (Apr 17, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> To all the people slagging on the OP for fucking where the poo comes from, pretty rich considering we straight men put it where women leak blood and disused tissue from.



Big difference being, you can't make babies through buttsex. That's historically why sodomy is frowned upon.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 17, 2022)

Overcast said:


> Big difference being, you can't make babies through buttsex. That's historically why sodomy is frowned upon.


True, but it was also at a time where you had to have about 6 children to have a decent chance of having any of them survive to being old enough to help around the farm. 

My point is playing the whole "Ewwww, pooop!" card is ridiculous when we have no issue sticking it where women eject blood and body tissue.


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Apr 17, 2022)

How do you feel about corporate virtue-signaling during the numerous "pride-awareness" months? And how do you feel about those?

Most importantly, have you watched Gayniggers from Outer Space? If so, does it represents gays accurately?


----------



## Herty (Apr 17, 2022)

Do you want to suck my cock?


----------



## Wodanaz (Apr 17, 2022)

If you believe the commonly touted liberal democratic line that you can do anything you want if you put your mind to it, then how do you think people reconcile that with the other common belief that homosexuals were simply born that way and cannot change their nature? Essentially, do you believe in blank slate or nativism? And why? Is it just easier that way? Have you ever really thought about things like this, or do you think that most people just want tomorrow to be like today and today to be like yesterday? Do you think you'll ever suffer a crisis of faith and realize the brutal truth of your family's legacy ending with you? Is your temporary hedonistic existence on this planet more important than the future? Do you think the world would be better off without homosexuality? What keeps you up at night? When will you go back to reddit? How much antipathy will it take? I know this is the internet, but surely it can't be good for your mental health to come here and paint a target on your forehead, no?


Panzermensch said:


> You can't really rethink that shit lmao.


Why not? Do you really have an answer, or do you just rely on empty platitudes?


----------



## murph (Apr 17, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> To all the people slagging on the OP for fucking where the poo comes from, pretty rich considering we straight men put it where women leak blood and disused tissue from.


It's weird that as a faggot you have questions about faggotry.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 17, 2022)

murph said:


> It's weird that as a faggot you have questions about faggotry.


Well, having heterosexual sex with a woman is considered faggotry now, so, ya got me. Guilty as charged.


----------



## murph (Apr 17, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Well, having heterosexual sex with a woman is considered faggotry now, so, ya got me. Guilty as charged.


That seems like a faggot problem.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 17, 2022)

What makes you hate black people so much?


----------



## symantec (Apr 17, 2022)

What's it like living so desensitized to real sexual intercourse with a female, that a man's hair-covered, feces-ridden, rectal cavity is all you long for in this world?


----------



## Shamino (Apr 18, 2022)

You seem to be quite gay with your life aswell. More power to you, man.


----------



## Bloody Kotex (Apr 18, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> sticking it where women eject blood and body tissue.


No sane guy has sex with women during their period. Asshole is for poop, it will always be rotten and yucky.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 18, 2022)

Bloody Kotex said:


> No sane guy has sex with women during their period. Asshole is for poop, it will always be rotten and yucky.


And gay men generally don't fuck while a guy is shitting either. 

Point is, all sex is a nasty, fluid laden act.


----------



## Bloody Kotex (Apr 18, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> And gay men generally don't fuck while a guy is shitting either.
> 
> Point is, all sex is a nasty, fluid laden act.


OP's husband was careful but OP still sometimes got poo on his D. With vaginal sex, you won't have to worry about your dick turning yellow-brown from poo.

There are also many health concerns associated with butt sex; butt sex and vaginal sex are not equal. But hey, if a person like to sniff ass, more power to them I guess.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 18, 2022)

Bloody Kotex said:


> OP's husband was careful but OP still sometimes got poo on his D. With vaginal sex, you won't have to worry about your dick turning yellow-brown from poo.
> 
> There are also many health concerns associated with butt sex; butt sex and vaginal sex are not equal. But hey, if a person like to sniff ass, more power to them I guess.


as we all know, nobody has ever gotten an std having sex with a woman


----------



## Bloody Kotex (Apr 18, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> as we all know, nobody has ever gotten an std having sex with a woman


well, that's why we practice safe sex right? Also, when I say butt sex, why do people automatically think of gay? I mean both sexes.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 18, 2022)

Gatdam Animal Person said:


> How do you feel about corporate virtue-signaling during the numerous "pride-awareness" months? And how do you feel about those?


Well, It's corporate, they're just trying to get some money out of fags at that point. Also, Pride month is ok or whatever but I basically do the same things I do any other month.


Herty said:


> Do you want to suck my cock?


Nope, I'm happily married. but even then, you would be sucking me off because I'm the top.


Wodanaz said:


> If you believe the commonly touted liberal democratic line that you can do anything you want if you put your mind to it, then how do you think people reconcile that with the other common belief that homosexuals were simply born that way and cannot change their nature? Essentially, do you believe in blank slate or nativism? And why?


I beileve that you can't change a homo being a homo. If you can't change a straight man liking only women, then you can't change gay men liking men.


DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> What makes you hate black people so much?


What?


symantec said:


> What's it like living so desensitized to real sexual intercourse with a female, that a man's hair-covered, feces-ridden, rectal cavity is all you long for in this world?


1st of all, I make him use a enema so there's no feces also I long for more from a man than just sex. I long for cuddles and hugs and doing pretty much alot of things with them.


Shamino said:


> You seem to be quite gay with your life aswell. More power to you, man.


Unexpectedly Wholesome, thank you man!


Bloody Kotex said:


> Also, when I say butt sex, why do people automatically think of gay? I mean both sexes.


Because Anal sex is usually associated with gay men.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 18, 2022)

Gatdam Animal Person said:


> Most importantly, have you watched Gayniggers from Outer Space? If so, does it represents gays accurately?


Sorry for the double post but I forgot to answer this one. not yet, I've been meaning to watch it for the past few years tho.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 18, 2022)

When did gay stop meaning happy?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 18, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> When did gay stop meaning happy?


the 1960's


----------



## Herty (Apr 18, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Nope, I'm happily married. but even then, you would be sucking me off because I'm the top.


Now a serious question: what is your marriage experience? I have been thinking of marriage recently and how eventually living with my boyfriend will be and I was interested in knowing your experience.


----------



## Sailor (Apr 18, 2022)

>gay 
>moral orel avatar 

So was it a priest that touched you?


----------



## Wormy (Apr 18, 2022)

Bloody Kotex said:


> There are also many health concerns associated with butt sex; butt sex and vaginal sex are not equal.


There you go. Now if you want to focus on gay bowel disease or the like, okay (though keep in mind that heteros like doing it in the butt too), but the "eewww, poop" argument don't hold much water.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 18, 2022)

Herty said:


> Now a serious question: what is your marriage experience? I have been thinking of marriage recently and how eventually living with my boyfriend will be and I was interested in knowing your experience.


It's good on my experience, my husband's sex drive went up a bit after marriage though. He also wanted even more cuddles and such so, depends on the man.


Sailor said:


> >gay
> >moral orel avatar
> 
> So was it a priest that touched you?


No, I just love the show.


----------



## Bloody Kotex (Apr 18, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> but the "eewww, poop" argument don't hold much water.


Still gross. Anyway what argument?


----------



## Wormy (Apr 18, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> No, I just love the show.


Favorite episode? It may be a fish in a barrel choice, but I've always gone with "Lonely".


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 18, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Favorite episode? It may be a fish in a barrel choice, but I've always gone with "Lonely".


hard tie between Charity, Omnipresence and Nature Part 2 (Nature Part 2 makes me laugh my ass off and idk why.)


----------



## Moon Cricket (Apr 18, 2022)

What constitutes an attractive ballsack? Is there even such a thing?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 18, 2022)

Alice in Clownworld said:


> What constitutes an attractive ballsack? Is there even such a thing?


Don't think it's a thing. sorry to crush your dreams.


----------



## Wodanaz (Apr 18, 2022)

I mean you didn't answer the rest of my post either but I'll cut you some slack since they were very hard questions. But if you don't answer them, someone else will.


----------



## symantec (Apr 18, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> 1st of all, I make him use a enema so there's no feces also I long for more from a man than just sex. I long for cuddles and hugs and doing pretty much alot of things with them.


What's it like living with the knowledge that you're responsible for regressing civilized society into a dark age due to your inability to stop lusting after a body cavity solely meant to produce human waste?


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Apr 18, 2022)

yes, what's your opinion on this?


----------



## snailslime (Apr 18, 2022)

symantec said:


> What's it like living with the knowledge that you're responsible for regressing civilized society into a dark age due to your inability to stop lusting after a body cavity solely meant to produce human waste?


at least he has a living person who he can stick his dick into, unlike you


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 18, 2022)

Frosty_Glass said:


> yes, what's your opinion on this?


not panzer but i think about this one a lot


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 18, 2022)

Sailor said:


> >gay
> >moral orel avatar
> 
> So was it a priest that touched you?


>best character in the series is a lesbian


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Apr 18, 2022)

On a level of one to ten, what is your approximate chad level? Husband's?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 18, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> >best character in the series is a lesbian


honesty though, she's cool.


Frosty_Glass said:


> yes, what's your opinion on this?


wise words from a wise man


symantec said:


> What's it like living with the knowledge that you're responsible for regressing civilized society into a dark age due to your inability to stop lusting after a body cavity solely meant to produce human waste?


you can ask that about straight men who love anal too.


Lil Commie said:


> On a level of one to ten, what is your approximate chad level? Husband's?


I'm a 8.9/10 and my husbands a 8.8/10 (he's kinda a bottom so he gets a 0.1 taken off, sorry husband.)


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Apr 18, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I'm a 8.9/10 and my husbands a 8.8/10 (he's kinda a bottom so he gets a 0.1 taken off, sorry husband.)


Is he a little on the twink side or something?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 18, 2022)

Lil Commie said:


> Is he a little on the twink side or something?


yeah a little, it's ok though, a little bit of twink doesn't hurt.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 18, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> honesty though, she's cool.
> 
> wise words from a wise man
> 
> ...


ngl I really wish I knew someone who was so kind and warm as Stephanie.


----------



## Frisk (Apr 19, 2022)

Is it just me or is the OP giving bad vibes?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 19, 2022)

Frisk said:


> Is it just me or is the OP giving bad vibes?


you like undertale


----------



## Frisk (Apr 19, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> you like undertale


Well done Psycho Mantis!


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 19, 2022)

Frisk said:


> Well done Psycho Mantis!


that was meant as an insult


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 19, 2022)

Is Byuu alive?

What about Coach Redpill?

What do you think the odds are that Byuu and CRP were planning to fake a murder/suicide together, years apart so as to make it look less suspicious - and then, when everyone thought they were dead, run off to Bangladesh together, in order to fulfill their dream of cataloguing 14th-century Indian stepwells?


----------



## Frisk (Apr 19, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> that was meant as an insult


I did not _mean_ it!


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 19, 2022)

Frisk said:


> I did not _mean_ it!


how can one being be this autistic


----------



## trickyzerg23 (Apr 19, 2022)

How does it feel to be GOING TO HELL due to ANUS ?


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 19, 2022)

Has a transman ever called you a bigot for not licking the boipussy?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 19, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> Is Byuu alive?
> 
> What about Coach Redpill?


byu is alive but Coach Redpill is dead as shit.


Solid Snek said:


> What do you think the odds are that Byuu and CRP were planning to fake a murder/suicide together, years apart so as to make it look less suspicious - and then, when everyone thought they were dead, run off to Bangladesh together, in order to fulfill their dream of cataloguing 14th-century Indian stepwells?


might be possible but I do kinda doubt it.


trickyzerg23 said:


> How does it feel to be GOING TO HELL due to ANUS ?


I don't mind going to hell over it. Hell might be good for all you know.


Cyclonus said:


> Has a transman ever called you a bigot for not licking the boipussy?


one has called me a bigot for not wanting to date him. i'm sorry, I just want the authentic experience.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 19, 2022)

Do you think Ezra Miller needs to have the fucking shit beaten out of him?


----------



## Retink (Apr 19, 2022)

Considering Kiwi Farms is the number one gay bashing site, how has your experience been so far, is it everything the media makes it out to be or is it a letdown?


----------



## Herrinnert_U_zich_Jezus? (Apr 19, 2022)

Is it ok to beat up a gay if said man is a masochist?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 21, 2022)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> Do you think Ezra Miller needs to have the fucking shit beaten out of him?


maybe.


Retink said:


> Considering Kiwi Farms is the number one gay bashing site, how has your experience been so far, is it everything the media makes it out to be or is it a letdown?


Actually wasn't so bad. I was expecting worse but minus a few people, seems pretty good so far.
Also I though Kiwifarms was the number one troon bashing site. not gay.


Herrinnert_U_zich_Jezus? said:


> Is it ok to beat up a gay if said man is a masochist?


depending on the situation.


----------



## No Batty Boys in Jamaica (Apr 21, 2022)

FILTHY FILTHY BATTY BWOY!


----------



## Astro Loafo (Apr 21, 2022)

Did you have an in the closet period? And if so why did you feel bad about yourself?

Also, how were you before you had homosexual tendencies? And at what age was that?

I know some are thinking it, were you a victim of abuse or molestation? And would you consider yourself socially inept in your youth?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 21, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> Did you have an in the closet period? And if so why did you feel bad about yourself?


I did. Even though I understood that my parents would accept me, but I knew most of everyone wouldn't where I lived at.


Astro Loafo said:


> Also, how were you before you had homosexual tendencies? And at what age was that?


I was really weird and because most of the children in the school I went to were cookie cutters so I was pretty much outcasted alot by 3rd grade. But I did meet some cool people an even had some friends sometimes.


Astro Loafo said:


> I know some are thinking it, were you a victim of abuse or molestation? And would you consider yourself socially inept in your youth?


I wasn't a victim of either ever. I wasn't socially inept either.


----------



## Retink (Apr 21, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Also I though Kiwifarms was the number one troon bashing site. not gay.


It's a very multifaceted place when it comes to bashing, and mostly comes down to what flavor of diversity is writing the smear piece about it at the moment.


----------



## marvlouslie (Apr 21, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Actually wasn't so bad. I was expecting worse but minus a few people, seems pretty good so far.
> Also I though Kiwifarms was the number one troon bashing site. not gay.



Yep. Most folks here generally don't give a shit if you like dick. At least that's been my experience as a bisexual individual. They only care if you're an obnoxious faggot. From my brief interaction with you, I'd say you're not. You're a pretty chill dude that has little patience for bullshit.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Apr 21, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I did. Even though I understood that my parents would accept me, but I knew most of everyone wouldn't where I lived at.
> 
> I was really weird and because most of the children in the school I went to were cookie cutters so I was pretty much outcasted alot by 3rd grade. But I did meet some cool people an even had some friends sometimes.
> 
> I wasn't a victim of either ever. I wasn't socially inept either.



This is just speculation, but I think your version of homosexuality is rooted on your atypical development. And I know it sounds offensive but there is a theory that socially inept children are more likely to become homosexual during puberty. I think it may be based on how the brain developes during puberty and if anything interrupts  it, it could lead  to problems.


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 21, 2022)

I would like to get the "Bod Chen Po" achievement in the video game, Crusader Kings 3. To get this achievement, I need to conquer medieval Tibet. I have two choices for starting locations: I can start as the Gyalpo (King) of Guge, or the Gyalpo of U.

The Gyalpo of Guge has 2000 soldiers, and starts with more territory. He is a Buddhist, but his kingdom is entirely pagan, and all vassals are of a foreign culture that he cannot hybridize with. I do not like the colour, and the capital counties aren't very good, although the county of Tegla Kar is cool looking and has a cool name.

The Gyalpo of U has 1200 soldiers and starts with less territory. He is an unreformed pagan, but his kingdom is entirely Buddhist, with all vassals are of his starting culture (he is Cultural Head). The colour is better and he has several excellent starting counties, including Lhasa, which is the default capital of Tibet. Unfortunately, these territories don't look as cool as Tegla Kar.


Which character would you start as? Guge or U?


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 21, 2022)

Am I gay because I watch gay porn? Admittedly it's gay porn featuring lesbians, but still.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 21, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> I would like to get the "Bod Chen Po" achievement in the video game, Crusader Kings 3. To get this achievement, I need to conquer medieval Tibet. I have two choices for starting locations: I can start as the Gyalpo (King) of Guge, or the Gyalpo of U.
> 
> The Gyalpo of Guge has 2000 soldiers, and starts with more territory. He is a Buddhist, but his kingdom is entirely pagan, and all vassals are of a foreign culture that he cannot hybridize with. I do not like the colour, and the capital counties aren't very good, although the county of Tegla Kar is cool looking and has a cool name.
> 
> ...


U would probably work.


Cyclonus said:


> Am I gay because I watch gay porn? Admittedly it's gay porn featuring lesbians, but still.


not gay if it's 2 women, but only gay if you watch 2 men. (Unless it's Gachimuchi)


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 22, 2022)

This you?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 22, 2022)

mario if smoke weed said:


> This you?
> View attachment 3204493


no but it might be @Overcast


----------



## ₱Φ₽∄ ✟ɧΩ✟₳₽ɧΩ₿∄ ✟ɧ∄ ⅫⅠ ₸ɧ (Apr 22, 2022)

Two trains are on the same track a distance 100 km apart heading towards one another, each at a speed of 50 km/h. A fly starting out at the front of one train, flies towards the other at a speed of 75 km/h. Upon reaching the other train, the fly turns around and continues towards the first train. How many kilometers does the fly travel before getting squashed in the collision of the two trains?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 22, 2022)

Why do you spit in God's face like this?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 22, 2022)

Exogenous Celebrations said:


> Why do you spit in God's face like this?


God isn't watching me. he's too busy watching porn.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 22, 2022)

Anal?


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Apr 22, 2022)

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Ishtar (Apr 22, 2022)

Have you ever considered ceasing your degeneracy and getting a chemical castration? 

Have you ever tried a life of abstinence, even to your misery? 

Who butt raped you when you were a boy? Daddy, a teacher or uncle? 

Do you understand you are an abomination?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 22, 2022)

Herrinnert_U_zich_Jezus? said:


> Is it ok to beat up a gay if said man is a masochist?


maybe if you're hot


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 22, 2022)

Why do people associate homosexuality with BDSM? I find that extremely offensive. I'm a BDSM freak and I'm straight as an arrow.


----------



## Ishtar (Apr 22, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> Why do people associate homosexuality with BDSM? I find that extremely offensive. I'm a BDSM freak and I'm straight as an arrow.


BDSM is less degenerate than homosexuality but it is degenerate because it turns sex into a sort of role play act that exists to satisfy paraphilias, not actually produce children. 

Also a lot of BDSM imagery and paraphernalia are used in gay pride parades. 

So there is an association-namely the intentional destabilization of healthy sexual norms.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 22, 2022)

why musical theater?


----------



## Tims (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 22, 2022)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Anal?


I mean, it feels good for both men when lubed up right so yeah.


Agarathium1066 said:


> Coffee or tea?


Coffee. It's pretty good.


Shamash said:


> Have you ever considered ceasing your degeneracy and getting a chemical castration?


I literally can't, I would be in too much misery and same with my husband.


Shamash said:


> Have you ever tried a life of abstinence, even to your misery?


I've only done it once, Both me and him didn't fuck or even masturbate for 3 weeks until we got married and then we just had like 10 rounds or some crazy shit.


Shamash said:


> Who butt raped you when you were a boy? Daddy, a teacher or uncle?


No one did.


Shamash said:


> Do you understand you are an abomination?


I might be, but I don't care.


Cyclonus said:


> Why do people associate homosexuality with BDSM? I find that extremely offensive. I'm a BDSM freak and I'm straight as an arrow.


Gonna guess imagery at pride parades.


LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> why musical theater?


I don't like musicals tho. except Sweeny Todd.


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 22, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> View attachment 3205814


                                                                                                                                                  Why are you gae?
                                  Who says I'm gae?
                                                                                                                                                      You are gae.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Apr 22, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Coffee. It's pretty good.


Love both myself but coffee is my favorite. There's a lot of delicious coffee out there.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Apr 23, 2022)

Do you still say "no homo" when kissing your homies goodnight?


----------



## Forsaken Wanderer (Apr 23, 2022)

Do you find DSP attractive?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 23, 2022)

KittyGremlin said:


> Do you still say "no homo" when kissing your homies goodnight?


Friends: I don't do that but I still tell them no homo after saying "Good Night, I love you."
Husband: No. I let him know that we'll buttfuck full homo soon or later when I kiss him goodnight and give him his headpats.


Forsaken Wanderer said:


> Do you find DSP attractive?


No, why would I find that tub of lard attractive?


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 23, 2022)

Which season of moral Orel is your favorite?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 23, 2022)

Santa Fe Swag said:


> Which season of moral Orel is your favorite?


Season 1. No Doubt. It was the perfect one. some of season 2 and hell even season 3 could also compete but still. Season 1.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 24, 2022)

Pope Negro Joe Ver. XIII said:


> Two trains are on the same track a distance 100 km apart heading towards one another, each at a speed of 50 km/h. A fly starting out at the front of one train, flies towards the other at a speed of 75 km/h. Upon reaching the other train, the fly turns around and continues towards the first train. How many kilometers does the fly travel before getting squashed in the collision of the two trains?


Didn't even see this until now but it's 75 km.


----------



## ₱Φ₽∄ ✟ɧΩ✟₳₽ɧΩ₿∄ ✟ɧ∄ ⅫⅠ ₸ɧ (Apr 24, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Didn't even see this until now but it's 75 km.


Holy shit, the gays _are_ really smart.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 24, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Season 1. No Doubt. It was the perfect one. some of season 2 and hell even season 3 could also compete but still. Season 1.


I love that show and everything about it still keeps me laughing, especially the joke posters in the doctor's offices and other little details other people might miss. I know the show mocks religious fundamentalism but unfortunately the rise of a fundie equivalent on the Left is really making me scratch my head about the beliefs my own family raised me in. Yeah, it's not just religious fanatics that act like cultish morons.



Panzermensch said:


> Some love it, some hate it, some like the new flag that looks like goddamn toothpaste. I personally don't care and also wonder why the fuck sexualities and genders have flags like they're nations or states? But that's just me.


TBH they really need to stop adding more and more stripes to the flag, from a vexillology standpoint I think it looks too crowded. The rainbow flag, all other opinions aside, is at least aesthetic on its own without the need to throw random stripes at it every five seconds.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 24, 2022)

Is there an imminent civil war brewing between the LGB and the T?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 24, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> Is there an imminent civil war brewing between the LGB and the T?


I'm not sure (I don't really look into that sort of stuff) but probably not.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Apr 24, 2022)

Oh. Do you and you partner have intercourse with other people. I've honestly never met a gay couple that stays honest for longer than 5 yrs.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 24, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> Oh. Do you and you partner have intercourse with other people. I've honestly never met a gay couple that stays honest for longer than 5 yrs.


We don't. I take care of him pretty well on that end.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Apr 24, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> We don't. I take care of him pretty well on that end.



I want to believe you. I want to think we as people still have some sense of dignity. But that comment screams sus.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 25, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> I want to believe you. I want to think we as people still have some sense of dignity. But that comment screams sus.


True, I could have worded it a bit better.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 26, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> how do you deal with the self haters ala Dave Rubin/Milo?


They're too silly to deal with imo.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 26, 2022)

TheRetardKing said:


> View attachment 3158231


My pc fucking auto played this when I was seeing if I missed any questions and it not only woke me the fuck up but made me laugh what the fuck.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Apr 26, 2022)

If you're gay, are you into real motherfucking ugly disgusting old bastards like some girls?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 26, 2022)

NaggotFigger said:


> If you're gay, are you into real motherfucking ugly disgusting old bastards like some girls?


Nah, I'm into kinda hairy dudes who aren't super masculine, give very comfy hugs, very tender and gentle, doesn't really get into politics at all, are about my age, got a bit of muscle and are really into cuddles and headpats. They have to be handsome to me ofc. Those type of gay men are so hard to find but are amazing when you do.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 26, 2022)

Do you or your husband have a stereotypical "gay lisp" and as a gay man why do you think it's something prevalent in the community?

Edit: Or rather, why is it something that some homosexual men develop?


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 26, 2022)

Slimy Time said:


> Do you or your husband have a stereotypical "gay lisp" and as a gay man why do you think it's something prevalent in the community?
> 
> Edit: Or rather, why is it something that some homosexual men develop?


Nah, neither of us have the Big Gay Al lisp. I think it's just not having enough testosorone or watching people who are gay with the same lisp alot too.


----------



## Ishtar (Apr 27, 2022)

What is your family’s opinion? Are they accepting? Intolerant? Indifferent?

Do you consider your sexual urges to be a crucial aspect of your identity, your sense of self?

If somehow via magic or some sort of new technology or treatment, you could be “turned straight” would you do so?

Do you believe it’s important that others affirm your preferences and identity? Obviously I don’t, and I imagine others who share my political convictions would not. Do you feel owed others’ acceptance, or does the confirmation of “bigots” roll of your back/not bother you?

(For lack of anything better to do this morning, I decided, I’d be polite and ask polite questions).


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 27, 2022)

Shamash said:


> What is your family’s opinion? Are they accepting? Intolerant? Indifferent?


For my parents and 2 brothers, they're pretty accepting. They love my husband too and are excited to see him everytime he comes with me to my parents house for a meetup . Now I'm unsure how the rest of my family tree would think about it, probably not so great.


Shamash said:


> Do you consider your sexual urges to be a crucial aspect of your identity, your sense of self?


I don't, I just don't see the point in making it into something big lol.


Shamash said:


> If somehow via magic or some sort of new technology or treatment, you could be “turned straight” would you do so?


No actually, I don't mind being gay tbh. I would also miss Mr Panzer's ass, it's too perfect.


Shamash said:


> Do you believe it’s important that others affirm your preferences and identity? Obviously I don’t, and I imagine others who share my political convictions would not. Do you feel owed others’ acceptance, or does the confirmation of “bigots” roll of your back/not bother you?


Lemme be honest, I kinda don't give a shit in terms of feeling like I owed other peoples acceptance. I don't let that type of stuff get to me.


----------



## jumboseafood (Apr 29, 2022)

What do you think of shows like Heartstopper?


----------



## Character from a movie (Apr 30, 2022)

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 30, 2022)

How do you feel about people who are spot light, be it sports politics or other fame who are nothing but homosexual?

Lets be real, demi lavto is nothing but a slut and now a dyke, pete "just buy a hummer poors" buttigiug (whom sold out af) has nothing aside his love for man cock.

Also wtf nigga, tits are rad how retarded are you you don't like girls. shit nigga.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Apr 30, 2022)

Im surprised your just generic gay, I would have thought you would lean to more bisexual orientations considering your character profile pic.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 30, 2022)

How many dildos you own?
Favorite drink?
Thoughts on gay Youtubers making long video essays on media like James Somerton?


----------



## PFM (Apr 30, 2022)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Why do gay people make their sexuality the first thing they want other people to know about them? Even you in your 1st sentence. Why am I supposed to care what you do in your bedroom?
> 
> Seems to me you're letting "gay" define who and what you are as a person.


This is the only question I wanted an answer to and as far as I can tell you completely avoided it.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Apr 30, 2022)

PFM said:


> This is the only question I wanted an answer to and as far as I can tell you completely avoided it.


Of course he did. They all do. "Gay" is not a personality. It's a sexual identity and as said, why is that the first thing you want people to know about you? 

Slappy don't give a fuck if you're gay. Your deal, not mine. But it's not like I walk around and go "Hey, I'm Slappy and I love shoving my dick in a meat grinder" or "I'm heterosexual and that makes me _special._"

Be who you are as a person first. Fuck what you do in your bedroom (EXCEPTION- No pedo shit) because honestly? NOBODY CARES. Being gay, a furry, or whatever lost its clout along time ago.


----------



## GlobeBuster (Apr 30, 2022)

Do you think the moon landing was real or fake? Show memes.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 30, 2022)

i am also gay give me attention


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 1, 2022)

PFM said:


> This is the only question I wanted an answer to and as far as I can tell you completely avoided it.





Slappy McGherkin said:


> Of course he did. They all do. "Gay" is not a personality. It's a sexual identity and as said, why is that the first thing you want people to know about you?


I'll answer this, since I think I know why this is.

The long and short of it, I would suggest, is that being gay is a lot less common than being straight, so signaling to others that you are gay can be a good way of meeting other gays outside of a dating setting (which can often be quite limiting, in my experience).

The reason that straight people don't need to make such a big deal about being straight is because being straight is pretty much considered the default position, and people will often simply assume that you are until told otherwise. I sometimes wonder if this is also why some gay dudes adopt certain mannerisms and a certain aesthetic, simply to avoid any guessing about their sexual preferences.

Also, in my personal experience, a lot of "straight" dudes are actually a lot less straight than you might think when they decide to let their guard down, so casually announcing your gayness to someone can occasionally lead to some pretty fun times.


----------



## Cuckoman (May 1, 2022)

So you are gay. Good for you. I think one guy down the road from my place is gay too. He looks gayish at least but he makes a super good barbecue.
So, the more gays we have the better if they make bbq as good as this guy.

I don't think people at large have anything against gays. Gays have been around forever and as long as you want to fit into a community, no one will care whatever you do at home. People have more important things to worry about than your sexual life.
But if you are gay, good on you. I like retro playstation consoles, good on me.

TL;DR, no one fucking cares if you are gay as long as you are normal and don't fucking try to push "this lifestyle shit" down my throat like you are a vegan.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 1, 2022)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I'll answer this, since I think I know why this is.
> 
> The long and short of it, I would suggest, is that being gay is a lot less common than being straight, so signaling to others that you are gay can be a good way of meeting other gays outside of a dating setting (which can often be quite limiting, in my experience).
> 
> ...


I never quite understood the need for anyone but an intimate partner to know about your sexual preferences anyway, and doing a leadoff with that via that sort of "advertisement" is something that can be understandably offputting (it's not even a homophobia thing all the time, it just comes across as really crass and immoderate to a number of people who otherwise wouldn't care you sucked dick/munched rug).  Though I suppose people gotta find each other somehow.  Normally I'd say this is better in established "scenes" where everyone's more or less on the same page for seeking it out.  If you go into a club that has a gay scene and get upset that there are obvious gays in there I'd say you need your head checked.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (May 1, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Nah, I'm into kinda hairy dudes who aren't super masculine, give very comfy hugs, very tender and gentle, doesn't really get into politics at all, are about my age, got a bit of muscle and are really into cuddles and headpats. They have to be handsome to me ofc. Those type of gay men are so hard to find but are amazing when you do.


Why are you fag.


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 1, 2022)

based moral orel poster


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 1, 2022)

Which would you rather be, gay, straight, or a woman?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 2, 2022)

jumboseafood said:


> What do you think of shows like Heartstopper?


they're really stupid.


Jesus Quintana said:


> Do you have any pets?


no


Bassomatic said:


> How do you feel about people who are spot light, be it sports politics or other fame who are nothing but homosexual?
> 
> Lets be real, demi lavto is nothing but a slut and now a dyke, pete "just buy a hummer poors" buttigiug (whom sold out af) has nothing aside his love for man cock.


I think it's stupid, there is alot more they could be known for other than their love for cocks.


Bassomatic said:


> Also wtf nigga, tits are rad how retarded are you you don't like girls. shit nigga.


tbh, idk.


thegooddoctor said:


> Im surprised your just generic gay, I would have thought you would lean to more bisexual orientations considering your character profile pic.


nah, I'm not really a fan of dating or anything like that with a woman.


Neurotypical Mantis said:


> i am also gay give me attention


just did. please make this  original post a highlight.


HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Why are you fag.


idk why are you a homo for life?


Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Which would you rather be, gay, straight, or a woman?


I'd rather be gay than straight or a woman tbh.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (May 3, 2022)

Forgive me if this has already been asked, but does your husband know of KiwiFarms and your activity in it? 


Spoiler: If Yes



Is he okay with your private association to us?


Spoiler: If Yes



Where did you find such an open-minded man, as compared to the often close-minded and stubborn LGBT+ associated person?


----------



## Niggaplease (May 3, 2022)

why are you such a massive faggot?


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 3, 2022)

Why no pets?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 3, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked, but does your husband know of KiwiFarms and your activity in it?


He does lol


Roxanne Wolf said:


> Is he okay with your private association to us?


Yes, he basically told me as long as I don't basically do something absolutely horrible he doesn't give a shit.


Roxanne Wolf said:


> Where did you find such an open-minded man, as compared to the often close-minded and stubborn LGBT+ associated person?


I think the main thing is we're not in the community. Plus we're just weird people and I was taught to think outside the box and I'm sure he was too.


Niggaplease said:


> why are you such a massive faggot?


because man ass is just that good.


Manul Otocolobus said:


> Why no pets?


I love pets don't get me wrong but I just don't have any right now.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (May 4, 2022)

Okay, so, gay weddings.  

Are there any kind of "gay wedding traditions", now that gay/lesbian weddings have been around for a while?  Like I doubt that tossing a bouquet is done when it's two dudes getting married, but is there anything that's done that's not done at a regular old straight wedding?    

Did you and/or the hubs have a bachelor party?  If so, where did you go & what did you do?  

Congrats to you and the Mr, by the way.


----------



## Panzermensch (May 4, 2022)

Helena Handbasket said:


> Okay, so, gay weddings.
> 
> Are there any kind of "gay wedding traditions", now that gay/lesbian weddings have been around for a while?  Like I doubt that tossing a bouquet is done when it's two dudes getting married, but is there anything that's done that's not done at a regular old straight wedding?


Let me be honest real quick, we didn't have a Wedding, we just signed the papers. But I do know how 1 tradition is changed in weddings with gay men. The tradition where the dad "gives away" the bride, It happens in lesbian weddings but not with gay weddings.


Helena Handbasket said:


> Did you and/or the hubs have a bachelor party?  If so, where did you go & what did you do?


We didn't have a bachelor party.


Helena Handbasket said:


> Congrats to you and the Mr, by the way.


Thank you!


----------



## Saint Agustin (May 4, 2022)

When you take it by the ass do you feel like shitting yourself afterwards? Following question, do you suck the dick after it was in your ass


----------



## Panzermensch (May 4, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> When you take it by the ass do you feel like shitting yourself afterwards? Following question, do you suck the dick after it was in your ass


Although I give and don't receive most of the time, sometimes I let my husband top me. When he does I don't feel like shitting myself after and nor do I suck his dick after it was in my ass.


----------



## Saint Agustin (May 4, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Although I give and don't receive most of the time, sometimes I let my husband top me. When he does I don't feel like shitting myself after and nor do I suck his dick after it was in my ass.


Follow up question: what does his dick taste like? Do you guys do 69 and suck each other dicks?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 4, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> what does his dick taste like?


Like an average cock.


Saint Agustin said:


> Do you guys do 69 and suck each other dicks?


No, we don't 69.


----------



## Saint Agustin (May 4, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Like an average cock.


I never tasted a dick before, so can you describe the taste?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 4, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> I never tasted a dick before, so can you describe the taste?


kinda salty and like normal skin.


----------



## Saint Agustin (May 4, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> kinda salty and like normal skin.


Don't you feel weird sucking a dick?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 4, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> Don't you feel weird sucking a dick?


I do find it weird sometimes but I don't usually do it and my husband does.


----------



## Saint Agustin (May 4, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I do sometimes but I don't usually do it and my husband does.


Interesting. Does your husband actually likes to suck dick? Also who cums first and where?


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (May 4, 2022)

Describe to me in the most extensive and explicit detail possible the biggest shit you've took in your life


----------



## Panzermensch (May 4, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> Does your husband actually likes to suck dick?


he does.


Saint Agustin said:


> Also who cums first and where?


Depends on each session sometimes it's him and sometimes it's me. If it's me who did it first, it's in him and if it's him, it's on the towel below us.


PipTheAlchemist said:


> Describe to me in the most extensive and explicit detail possible the biggest shit you've took in your life


I shit so hard I cummed. the end. (it was like 8 years ago I don't remember much)


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (May 4, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> he does.
> 
> Depends on each session sometimes it's him and sometimes it's me. If it's me who did it first, it's in him and if it's him, it's on the towel below us.
> 
> I shit so hard I cummed. the end. (it was like 8 years ago I don't remember much)


I meant in terms of describing the turd you produced during your shitting session, but thx anyway


----------



## Saint Agustin (May 4, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Depends on each session sometimes it's him and sometimes it's me. If it's me who did it first, it's in him and if it's him, it's on the towel below us.


Ok, serious question: Why are you such a fucking degenerate? You on the drop of a hat started to tell really personal and disgusting stuff just because someone asked you.

What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 4, 2022)

Will you have to wear adult diapers once your ass becomes so loose from buttfucking that you can't help but to shit yourself at all times?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (May 5, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> Ok, serious question: Why are you such a fucking degenerate? You on the drop of a hat started to tell really personal and disgusting stuff just because someone asked you.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?


mad


----------



## Spud (May 5, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I'm one of the gays that are actually human.


Sorry, ♂ @Van Darkholme  ♂ is the only one


----------



## Ratboy Genius (May 5, 2022)

(Apologies if these have been asked already!)

Do y'all have any stuffed animals?
Are you, or your husband, a furfag?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 5, 2022)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Will you have to wear adult diapers once your ass becomes so loose from buttfucking that you can't help but to shit yourself at all times?


I don't have to right now but if that was happening, I think I would.


Ratboy Genius said:


> (Apologies if these have been asked already!)
> 
> Do y'all have any stuffed animals?
> Are you, or your husband, a furfag?


We don't have any stuffed animals and neither of us are furfags.


----------



## Wraith (May 5, 2022)

If your butt hole was suddenly diamonds and a penor made out of diamonds was coming for it, would that soon make blood diamonds?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 5, 2022)

Do you find it erotic when your man whips off his kit and a cloud of gold bond powder flies into the air, like a majestic mentholated fog ?


----------



## Wormy (May 8, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> Ok, serious question: Why are you such a fucking degenerate? You on the drop of a hat started to tell really personal and disgusting stuff just because someone asked you.


You've never engaged in locker room talk yourself? C'mon...


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (May 8, 2022)

Are you two actually exclusive? What is it about marriage that makes a gay man happy to commit?


----------



## LikeRivenIRL (May 8, 2022)

what is your love language


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (May 8, 2022)

Why do you eat the poo poo?


----------



## Ratzinger (May 8, 2022)

Is Nick Fuentez gay or just some weirdly sex repulsed hetero?


----------



## Bloitzhole (May 8, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Describe to me in the most extensive and explicit detail possible the biggest shit you've took in your life





Panzermensch said:


> I shit so hard I cummed. the end. (it was like 8 years ago I don't remember much)





PipTheAlchemist said:


> I meant in terms of describing the turd you produced during your shitting session, but thx anyway


I'm in a weird tired mood and this exchange, but especially the "thx anyway", made me giggle uncontrollably.

What is it about buttsex that you really enjoy (at least I gather that from what you've written)?
I like booty on a girl but anal just feels kinda boring - like a somewhat tight smooth tube, not at all ribbed for his pleasure, unlike vaginas, which have cool textures and mouths, where there's tongue action 'n stuff.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 8, 2022)

Have you ever put your hand in your buttcrack and farted on it?


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 8, 2022)

Do you think narcissism is so common among the LGBTQIDK+ because pride is the keystone of the culture? Or is there more to it?


Ratzinger said:


> Is Nick Fuentez gay or just some weirdly sex repulsed hetero?


I thought we knew the answer to this years ago?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 9, 2022)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Are you two actually exclusive?


Oh yeah, we are. He's a easy man to please.


Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> What is it about marriage that makes a gay man happy to commit?


Well, it's how much you love each other and you want to be with forever. Plus just that you're seen as together legally. That too.


LikeRivenIRL said:


> what is your love language


tbh I have 3 but the main ones is physical touch and talking to him (the other is spending time with him), I just love spoiling him with cuddles and headpats while asking him how his day was and such.


Malodorous Merkin said:


> Why do you eat the poo poo?


I don't eat tha poo poo though.


Bloitzhole said:


> What is it about buttsex that you really enjoy (at least I gather that from what you've written)?
> I like booty on a girl but anal just feels kinda boring - like a somewhat tight smooth tube, not at all ribbed for his pleasure, unlike vaginas, which have cool textures and mouths, where there's tongue action 'n stuff.


well, men have something there women don't and that's a prostate. Hitting it can be very pleasurable for the man on bottom, plus most of the time they're tight which can feel good too.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> Have you ever put your hand in your buttcrack and farted on it?


no.


Wraith said:


> If your butt hole was suddenly diamonds and a penor made out of diamonds was coming for it, would that soon make blood diamonds?


maybe.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> Do you find it erotic when your man whips off his kit and a cloud of gold bond powder flies into the air, like a majestic mentholated fog ?


not into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (May 10, 2022)

Being that god is man that has multiple penises which are tornadoes. Do you have the tendency to shove a tornado up your ass?


----------



## Quijibo69 (May 10, 2022)

Do you like girls?


----------



## Honk Hill (May 10, 2022)

Are you the OG Goatse?

If not KYS FGT


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 10, 2022)

Have you ever squeezed a mayonnaise bottle too hard and the mayo plopping out reminded you of your last felching session and you got your pp excited?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 10, 2022)

Solar Eclipse Paradox said:


> Being that god is man that has multiple penises which are tornadoes. Do you have the tendency to shove a tornado up your ass?
> View attachment 3266947


no actually.


Quijibo69 said:


> Do you like girls?


Not in any sexual or romantic sense. I'm friends with one though.


Honk Hill said:


> Are you the OG Goatse?
> 
> If not KYS FGT


No, the OG Goatse died.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> Have you ever squeezed a mayonnaise bottle too hard and the mayo plopping out reminded you of your last felching session and you got your pp excited?


nah, not into felching tbh.


----------



## Panzermensch (May 10, 2022)

Troonologist PhD said:


> Do you think narcissism is so common among the LGBTQIDK+ because pride is the keystone of the culture? Or is there more to it?


Oh shit, I'm so sorry I forgot to answer this one. I do think it's how pride is the keystone, like ffs there's a whole month about it. Like I don't think  being a man who like pee pee or being a girl who like vagoo or being a person who likes both is really worth a whole month about being prideful about it.


----------



## Panzermensch (May 12, 2022)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I'll answer this, since I think I know why this is.
> 
> The long and short of it, I would suggest, is that being gay is a lot less common than being straight, so signaling to others that you are gay can be a good way of meeting other gays outside of a dating setting (which can often be quite limiting, in my experience).
> 
> ...


Worded it better than I ever could've to be honest. I'm not really "out" about my gayness IRL, hell even after I got married I don't talk about it minus around super close friends and co-workers who I'm actually friends with. Yeah, I wear my ring publicly but people just assume I have a wife. Also, really interesting seeing how many gay people are on the farms.


----------



## CorteXY (May 12, 2022)

What would be your advice to somebody who despite all efforts, can't reconcile themselves with the fact that they are indeed, a homo?


----------



## BrownPhillip (May 12, 2022)

Does taking it up the butt helps with constipation?


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 13, 2022)

How common is scat fetishism amongst gay people?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 18, 2022)

CorteXY said:


> What would be your advice to somebody who despite all efforts, can't reconcile themselves with the fact that they are indeed, a homo?


Let me be honest, I'm not the best at giving advice but. I will say if can't reconcile with being a homo, try to accept yourself. Suck some pp or rail a man/get railed by another man.


BrownPhillip said:


> Does taking it up the butt helps with constipation?


Don't know, haven't tried.



Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> How common is scat fetishism amongst gay people?


I haven't fucked anybody with a kink or fetish (minus that one guy who gargled cum but I didn't even know he would do that.) but I don't think it's a shit ton of people (no pun intended).


----------



## Panzermensch (May 19, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


>


Well my husband usually does but when I bottom sometimes I do.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 19, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Well my husband usually does but when I bottom sometimes I do.


a switch huh


----------



## Panzermensch (May 19, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> a switch huh


I have more of a preference to top but I do bottom every now and then, sometimes it can just feel good to relax and let the other man top you. Also cuddles are good too.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (May 19, 2022)

Is your real name Trent and your husband is Mr. Magenta?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 19, 2022)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Is your real name Trent and your husband is Mr. Magenta?


No lol. funny joke though,


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 19, 2022)

Do women who use grinder while claiming "I'm so totes a man now dude! " piss you off?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 19, 2022)

A Grey Cat said:


> Do women who use grinder while claiming "I'm so totes a man now dude! " piss you off?


yeah they do but I don't use grindr. I have a guy anyway.


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 19, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> yeah they do but I don't use grindr. I have a guy anyway.


Oh I know was speaking methaporhically but thanks for the rapid response. 

Is the clay puppington pfp intentional? Since the show hinted he was something of a closet clown.


----------



## Panzermensch (May 19, 2022)

A Grey Cat said:


> Is the clay puppington pfp intentional? Since the show hinted he was something of a closet clown.


The only reason he's my avatar is because he's my favorite character in anything ever but it wasn't intentional.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 19, 2022)

You’re cute, let’s go out.


----------



## Panzermensch (May 19, 2022)

Suburban Bastard said:


> You’re cute, let’s go out.


lmao no thanks. I'm having to help my hungover husband right now.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 19, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> lmao no thanks. I'm having to help my hungover husband right now.


Well god bless the both of you!


----------



## Panzermensch (May 19, 2022)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Well god bless the both of you!


Awe, Thanks!


----------



## Panzermensch (May 29, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> kinda salty and like normal skin.


Actually to clarify to everybody. Pre-Cum gives the salty taste, if you decide to suck a cock when you haven't aroused the other man, It'll just taste like normal human skin.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (May 29, 2022)

Nick Fuentes is that you?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 29, 2022)

Jebu Nagazi said:


> Nick Fuentes is that you?


No, fuck Nick Fuentes.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (May 29, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> No, fuck Nick Fuentes.


Oooh be careful i think he would like that!


----------



## Panzermensch (May 29, 2022)

Jebu Nagazi said:


> Oooh be careful i think he would like that!


No ahh, wording is a bitch.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (May 29, 2022)

Were you ever shunned, insulted or beaten for being gay?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 30, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Were you ever shunned, insulted or beaten for being gay?


I've been shuned and insulted. But not beaten. The only reason those first 2 even happened was because I came out to somebody who I thought I trusted.


----------



## crows in guns (May 30, 2022)

So you have ass worms or Dick worms?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 30, 2022)

crows in guns said:


> So you have ass worms or Dick worms?


No, I don't, I just like being in a romantic and sexual relationships with men.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (May 30, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Actually to clarify to everybody. Pre-Cum gives the salty taste, if you decide to suck a cock when you haven't aroused the other man, It'll just taste like normal human skin.


I mean....how many _unaroused_ cocks have you sucked? I assume you're talking about straight men you've roofied.
Edit: Or prepubescent boys.


----------



## Panzermensch (May 30, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> I mean....how many _unaroused_ cocks have you sucked? I assume you're talking about straight men you've roofied.
> Edit: Or prepubescent boys.


I haven't sucked any unaroused cocks. it was just an example. Also I don't do anything with straight guys like that.  Same with children because I'm not a sick fuck.


----------



## Enig (May 30, 2022)

Why did you do it, those were CIVLLIANS man.


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 30, 2022)

Were you full on flaming gay from the beginning, or were you one pf those Bi men that eventually found yourself and went round to being plain old fashioned homosex?


----------



## Sickminds444 (May 30, 2022)

why do you want to have sex with kids?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 30, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> Were you full on flaming gay from the beginning, or were you one pf those Bi men that eventually found yourself and went round to being plain old fashioned homosex?


Well I wasn't a flaming homo. But I've always known I was full on gay, even as a child somehow.



Sickminds444 said:


> why do you want to have sex with kids?


I don't, I'm not a fucking sick nasty fuck. I just like being with another adult man.


----------



## Sickminds444 (May 30, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Well I wasn't a flaming homo. But I've always known I was full on gay, even as a child somehow.
> 
> 
> I don't, I'm not a fucking sick nasty fuck. I just like being with another adult man.


then why do your friends have drag shows in front of children?


----------



## Panzermensch (May 31, 2022)

Sickminds444 said:


> then why do your friends have drag shows in front of children?


Lmao what? You're confusing the fuck outta me.


----------



## Sickminds444 (May 31, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Lmao what? You're confusing the fuck outta me.


you've done worse to the world so its only fair.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 1, 2022)

which looks better to you?

A. 




or b? 



Ripped half dressed hunk? Or average but well dressed joe?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 1, 2022)

A Grey Cat said:


> which looks better to you?
> 
> A. View attachment 3343083
> 
> ...


This may sound funny but I like b, an average but well dressed joe. I like when my men aren't too ripped nor try to show off haha.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 1, 2022)

Have you and your significant other ever...done it while drunk/high? or would that cause some...performance issues?


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jun 1, 2022)

Have you ever operated a FEMA approved Buck Breaking facility?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 1, 2022)

A Grey Cat said:


> Have you and your significant other ever...done it while drunk/high? or would that cause some...performance issues?


I've had it drunk once, wasn't the greatest thing I've ever done but the hubs definitely loved it.



CreamyHerman’s said:


> Have you ever operated a FEMA approved Buck Breaking facility?


No.


----------



## InoperableForumCancer (Jun 10, 2022)

Think I read enough.

Hates kids
Can't cook
no opinion or perspective on anything important
Anxiety issues
Suss pedo
Does not take any of this to heart

Additionally, I could not pick out a single positive quality. Good thing at least hes a genetic dead end. 

Furthermore, by the time i was done typing this up, I realized being gay has nothing to do with how shitty he is.

Fag


----------



## Gussielove (Jun 12, 2022)

What's with all the itchiness?  Senna the default mindset for gay men.


----------



## Cyclonus (Jun 17, 2022)

Why do straight women love the company of gay men? Do you have any idea how annoying that is as a straight man?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 17, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> Why do straight women love the company of gay men? Do you have any idea how annoying that is as a straight man?


Ngl, I don't know why either and it annoys me when they do that, most gay stories are for women now are days sadly. Atleast gachimuchi exists. Also yes, Im pretty sure flaming homos being the company of straight women annoy you very much.


----------



## Driedsoap (Jun 17, 2022)

Why do gays hate dykes?


----------



## AssRapistDude1488 (Jun 18, 2022)

A^z + B^z = C^z

what values of A, B, and C satisfy this equation when z is greater than two?


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 18, 2022)

I'm not reading this whole fucking thread. Serious question: choice, environment, or genetics?


----------



## Pres. Benjamin Franklin (Jun 18, 2022)

why are you gay?


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jun 18, 2022)

Are you so gay, you like sneeze glitter?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 18, 2022)

Sickminds444 said:


> then why do your friends have drag shows in front of children?


Do you think gays are like some hive mind lmfaooo


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 18, 2022)

Driedsoap said:


> Why do gays hate dykes?


Tbh I've only ever heard feminine gays do that, but i'll assume because they can't be as masculine as some dykes.


Osmosis Jones said:


> I'm not reading this whole fucking thread. Serious question: choice, environment, or genetics?


genetics most likely. 


Pres. Benjamin Franklin said:


> why are you gay?


Because another man's nice tight ass can make a difference


thegooddoctor said:


> Are you so gay, you like sneeze glitter?


No, I don't sneeze glitter, but I am gay enough to sit with another man in a hot tub less than 6 feet away and to also fuck another man.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Jun 18, 2022)

Have you always known you were gay or were you attracted to women/girls at one point?


----------



## Cyclonus (Jun 19, 2022)

AssRapistDude1488 said:


> A^z + B^z = C^z
> 
> what values of A, B, and C satisfy this equation when z is greater than two?



I'm sure Panzermench had the answer to that, but his notebook was so gay that the margin didn't have enough room to write down the answer.


----------



## IKOL (Jun 19, 2022)

why are you guys invoke monkeypox?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 19, 2022)

The Repeated Meme said:


> Have you always known you were gay or were you attracted to women/girls at one point?


I always knew I was gay, even as a kid somehow.


Cyclonus said:


> I'm sure Panzermench had the answer to that, but his notebook was so gay that the margin didn't have enough room to write down the answer.


Tbh, It's almost 3AM rn and I feel fucking stupid rn because I'm tryna solve this mf. I literally deal with math for a part of a living how am I not solving this.


MundusVivendi said:


> why are you guys invoke monkeypox?


not an entirely coherent question but i'll try,  I don't know. I haven't invoked monkeypox on anybody yet.


----------



## IKOL (Jun 19, 2022)

Okay, and what if someone invoke it on you? your actions?


----------



## Cyclonus (Jun 19, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Tbh, It's almost 3AM rn and I feel fucking stupid rn because I'm tryna solve this mf. I literally deal with math for a part of a living how am I not solving this.


Dude, google "Fermat's last theorem".


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Jun 19, 2022)

So if your husband is the bottom are you still gonna be attracted to him in 10 years when his sphincter is so loose he's gotta wear diapers?


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jun 19, 2022)

MundusVivendi said:


> why are you guys *invoke* monkeypox?





MundusVivendi said:


> Okay, and what if someone *invoke* it on you? your actions?


Did /x/ make monkeypox into an egregore waifu too?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 19, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Ngl, I don't know why either and it annoys me when they do that, most gay stories are for women now are days sadly. Atleast gachimuchi exists. Also yes, Im pretty sure flaming homos being the company of straight women annoy you very much.


I blame the show sex and the city. It showed the main character having a "gay best friend" as the best thing ever, and it's been a trend in the popular mind ever since.

but yeah you know don't let the shit posters in this thread get you down. I for one  am glad to have a genuine homosexual among our ranks. You can't call us hatful or homophobic when a genuine gay man is among our ranks.


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 20, 2022)

ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday said:


> So if your husband is the bottom are you still gonna be attracted to him in 10 years when his sphincter is so loose he's gotta wear diapers?


Well, he's my husband. I'd probably whack him off or something instead of anal but I'd still love him. I'd make sure he's clean too.


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 20, 2022)

A Grey Cat said:


> I blame the show sex and the city. It showed the main character having a "gay best friend" as the best thing ever, and it's been a trend in the popular mind ever since.


Ah ok, makes sense now, I never watched that show because it's stupid gay shit so I never would have known.


----------



## Gooberman (Jun 20, 2022)

Does your profile being Clay Puppington have anything to do with you homosexuality?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 20, 2022)

Gooberman said:


> Does your profile being Clay Puppington have anything to do with you homosexuality?


No, I just like his character + he makes great profile pictures.


----------



## starborn427614 (Jun 20, 2022)

What's the dating scene like? I've heard plenty of horror stories.


----------



## Chencognito (Jun 21, 2022)

Who touched you!?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 21, 2022)

starborn427614 said:


> What's the dating scene like? I've heard plenty of horror stories.


Well, I've been with the same guy for almost 9 years now. But from what I remembered it was sometimes crazy.



Chencognito said:


> Who touched you!?


Nobody, I just like other men.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jun 21, 2022)

Since you're named Panzermensch, top 3 favorite tanks? Don't know if this kinda thing was asked already.


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 22, 2022)

Agarathium1066 said:


> Since you're named Panzermensch, top 3 favorite tanks? Don't know if this kinda thing was asked already.


I don't really have favorite tanks but if I were to choose 3 it would be the M4A3 8, Panther and Crusader tanks (all ww2 lol)


----------



## Kurt Eichenwald (Jun 22, 2022)

Can I have five dollars?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 22, 2022)

A Grey Cat said:


> I blame the show sex and the city. It showed the main character having a "gay best friend" as the best thing ever, and it's been a trend in the popular mind ever since.


Sex and the City, being a lazy piece of shit show, pulled from memes. It was the Big Bang Theory of its day. "Gay best friend" was already a thing that some women desired.


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 23, 2022)

Kurt Eichenwald said:


> Can I have five dollars?


If I have that money to spare.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jun 23, 2022)

What is your opinion on the corporate usurpation of Pride Month? Like with all the merchandising, constant "updating" of the flag, etc.?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 23, 2022)

Duke Nukem said:


> What is your opinion on the corporate usurpation of Pride Month? Like with all the merchandising, constant "updating" of the flag, etc.?


3 words. Stupid, un-needed, gay.


----------



## Chump (Jun 23, 2022)

Were you groomed or what made you decide to be gay.


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 23, 2022)

Chump said:


> Were you groomed or what made you decide to be gay.


Idk what you mean by decide to be gay. It's not even a decision, I just like to be with men. I wasn't groomed or anything.


----------



## Chump (Jun 23, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Idk what you mean by decide to be gay. It's not even a decision, I just like to be with men. I wasn't groomed or anything.


I  am not trying to be disrespectful I mean when did you decide that you liked men over woman.


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 23, 2022)

Chump said:


> I  am not trying to be disrespectful I mean when did you decide that you liked men over woman.


Oh okay, sorry for going stupid, basically I saw a dude in my class in 7th grade that I thought was super fucking hot.

Edit: Then the stupid fucking clay man in my pfp truly made me know I was gay when I was 13 lol goddamn.


----------



## tiefling (Jun 24, 2022)

Why are you gay?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 24, 2022)

tiefling said:


> Why are you gay?


Well, I like to kiss and cuddle with another man and then feel his tight ass later.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 24, 2022)

Driedsoap said:


> Why do gays hate dykes?


because they hate us


----------



## Noble Ocelot (Jun 24, 2022)

Who was the zodiac killer?


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jun 24, 2022)

Are you still gay? Its been a couple of months.


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 24, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Are you still gay? Its been a couple of months.


Yes, still with Mr. Panzer, infact yesterday was our 9 year anniversary of being together.


----------



## Pharaoh Fungus (Jun 24, 2022)

How do I solve for the square root of X if Y is the area of an isosceles triangle?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 24, 2022)

Pharaoh Fungus said:


> How do I solve for the square root of X if Y is the area of an isosceles triangle?


you fool, gays can't do math


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 25, 2022)

Soo being gay neko catgirls are out the picture but....what about cat boys?  Nick Fuentes and Co excluded of course.


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 25, 2022)

A Grey Cat said:


> Soo being gay neko catgirls are out the picture but....what about cat boys?  Nick Fuentes and Co excluded of course.


Not a fan tbh, I'd rather snuggle with a fully human kinda masculine hairy dude.


----------



## I am Fried Egg (Jun 25, 2022)

What are lesser known gay foods? Like, is there a pizza order that is 90% a gay thing, or some shit like canned oysters bing a DL gay sign?


----------



## Likely (Jun 25, 2022)

I am Fried Egg said:


> What are lesser known gay foods? Like, is there a pizza order that is 90% a gay thing, or some shit like canned oysters bing a DL gay sign?


ghb



Chump said:


> I  am not trying to be disrespectful I mean when did you decide that you liked men over woman.


idk it'd be like someone asking you "when did you decide to be straight"

my first time deciding i was straight was something dumb like a woman in a commercial


----------



## Tinten (Jun 25, 2022)

Are you autistic? better yet, are you gay _because _youre autistic?


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Jun 25, 2022)

Has your anus ever prolapsed?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jun 25, 2022)

Did you ever think maybe Richard Simmons isn’t gay but he just loves fucking giant obese wimmins


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 25, 2022)

Is every night buggery night?


----------



## funny v2 (Jun 25, 2022)

Which came first: ranch or cool ranch?


----------



## FinnSven (Jun 25, 2022)

Is it really true that male enthusiastic regular participants in receiving anal sex are occasionally forced to use tampons? 

Women I have known to enjoy a bit of tradesman entrance do not report this, but maybe they are just being “ladylike”.


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 25, 2022)

I am Fried Egg said:


> What are lesser known gay foods? Like, is there a pizza order that is 90% a gay thing, or some shit like canned oysters bing a DL gay sign?


Well, I knew some gay men love Pineapple & meat pizza (no, I'm not shitposting)


Tinten said:


> Are you autistic? better yet, are you gay _because _youre autistic?


I'm not autistic


Mountain Gorilla said:


> Has your anus ever prolapsed?


Nope.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> Did you ever think maybe Richard Simmons isn’t gay but he just loves fucking giant obese wimmins


Yes, many times.


Beautiful Border said:


> Is every night buggery night?


I fucking love that video and bruno powroznik as a whole. But most nights are buggery nights no gay sex orgys tho.


funny v2 said:


> Which came first: ranch or cool ranch?


Ranch.


FinnSven said:


> Is it really true that male enthusiastic regular participants in receiving anal sex are occasionally forced to use tampons?
> 
> Women I have known to enjoy a bit of tradesman entrance do not report this, but maybe they are just being “ladylike”.


I don't think it is, I've been with my husband for 9 years and have not seen him do that before nor even mention it.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jun 27, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Not a fan tbh, I'd rather snuggle with a fully human kinda masculine hairy dude.


Do you think that and tranny chaser shit is something that actually comes from the gay porn scene? Or is it more to do with extreme coomer incels?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 28, 2022)

I’ve noticed almost every gay guy I know (myself included) smokes. Do you? Is it because we’re subconsciously wanting to suck a dick but none are available so a cigarette has to suffice?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 28, 2022)

Dwight Frye said:


> I’ve noticed almost every gay guy I know (myself included) smokes. Do you?


Yeah, I smoke. Sharing a cigarette with the hubs after some great sex is fucking awesome too.


Dwight Frye said:


> Is it because we’re subconsciously wanting to suck a dick but none are available so a cigarette has to suffice?


Tbh, it's probably possible, My husband smokes a bit more than me and he's most of the time a bottom ha ha.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Jun 28, 2022)

Would you dare to look at Nikocado's asshole?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 28, 2022)

NaggotFigger said:


> Would you dare to look at Nikocado's asshole?


No, I would not want to look at his asshole, even if it would save my life.


----------



## SomethingProblematic (Jun 28, 2022)

Have you ever considered how "queer" means odd or abnormal, yet people identify as "queer" and then try to normalize it? Why don't they just own up to being strange, and not try to cope by saying it's "normal"? It is fundamentally abnormal to be homosexual. Not to say that you should be punished, but it should not be treated as "normal". I would not mind gay people as much if they just admitted that they have wires crossed in their brain.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 30, 2022)

why is it that in every gay porn video the bottom is completely naked except for shoes and socks. it's gross no shoes on the bed you stinky


----------



## Clown Balls (Jun 30, 2022)

It's the last night of Pride, gonna send it off with a party?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jun 30, 2022)

favorite episode of moral orel


----------



## Panzermensch (Jun 30, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> why is it that in every gay porn video the bottom is completely naked except for shoes and socks. it's gross no shoes on the bed you stinky


Idk, but I do agree, no shoes on the bed.


Wernie Sanders said:


> It's the last night of Pride, gonna send it off with a party?


Nah, just gonna watch a funny shitty gay porn movie with the hubs and just do some gay shit after.


Frank D'arbo said:


> favorite episode of moral orel


Charity, without a doubt. (The Lord's Greatest Gift is 2nd.)


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 30, 2022)

> I'm even legally married to another man


That’s so funny lmao


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jun 30, 2022)

Is PREP worth bothering with if you're not a junkie or promiscuous?


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Jun 30, 2022)

Would you stick a Roku remote up your ass for a bid?


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 30, 2022)

Why so many cocks in ur anus tho?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jul 6, 2022)

Major Buzzkill said:


> Would you stick a Roku remote up your ass for a bid?


No


Shiversblood said:


> Why so many cocks in ur anus tho?


I've only ever had 1 cock up my ass and that's my husbands.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jul 6, 2022)

Have you ever seen a guy run naked down the street with a wet rubber hanging out of his ass?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jul 6, 2022)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> Have you ever seen a guy run naked down the street with a wet rubber hanging out of his ass?


No lmao.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Tbh, it's probably possible, My husband smokes a bit more than me and he's most of the time a bottom ha ha.


Do you think growing up with Joe Camel had anything to do with? He looks like a cock and promotes cigarettes. They say cartoon mascots would lead to children smoking and banned them but I think there's more to it than that. Was that ban part of the anti-gay agenda and would you like to see Joe Camel return? I sure would.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jul 6, 2022)

Are you a femboy kind of gay or a dudebro kind of gay?


----------



## Hornwrinkle Stiltskin (Jul 6, 2022)

How much of your life savings would you pay if it meant you could be sodomized by this gent? For full credit, give your answer as both a percentage and an absolute amount.



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K64v9pJTYa4


----------



## Hierarchy Of Sneeds (Jul 6, 2022)

Would you rather fuck a man the size of a dick or get fucked by a dick the size of a man?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jul 6, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> No lmao.


Well that makes one of us


----------



## Panzermensch (Jul 11, 2022)

Rome's rightful successor said:


> Are you a femboy kind of gay or a dudebro kind of gay?


I'm masculine but not overly masculine.


Hierarchy Of Sneeds said:


> Would you rather fuck a man the size of a dick or get fucked by a dick the size of a man?


A man the size of a dick. it won't hurt.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jul 11, 2022)

Hierarchy Of Sneeds said:


> Would you rather fuck a man the size of a dick or get fucked by a dick the size of a man?


is penetration necessary?


----------



## David Glowie (Jul 11, 2022)

Why would these guys do this?



			https://www.pinknews.co.uk/2022/07/07/gay-couple-sue-ivf-clinic-sex/


----------



## Panzermensch (Jul 11, 2022)

David Glowie said:


> Why would these guys do this?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pinknews.co.uk/2022/07/07/gay-couple-sue-ivf-clinic-sex/


Because they are really dumb.


----------



## White_N (Jul 11, 2022)

Have you ever thought about giving up your gay ways and accepting Christ as your savior  Allah as the lord of all things?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jul 11, 2022)

White_N said:


> Have you ever thought about giving up your gay ways and accepting Christ as your savior  Allah as the lord of all things?


No, I think religion is silly.


----------



## Easy J (Jul 12, 2022)

As far as "size", how common is average, as opposed to noticeably large or small outliers?

 I've read statistics saying that something like 68% or thereabouts are in the average range with outliers dropping off really steep percentage-wise as you deviate further from the mean.

And do gay guys lie about it to each other as much as straight guys do to to everyone?


----------



## murph (Jul 12, 2022)

Is it possible to trans the gay away?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jul 15, 2022)

murph said:


> Is it possible to trans the gay away?


No, you're still a fag.


----------



## Cyclonus (Jul 28, 2022)

What thoughts would be going through your brain if you were staring at a beautiful naked woman?


----------



## soy_king (Jul 28, 2022)

Have you ever thought of converting a straight guy? Have you tried, and were you successful?


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jul 28, 2022)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Why do gay people make their sexuality the first thing they want other people to know about them? Even you in your 1st sentence. Why am I supposed to care what you do in your bedroom?
> 
> Seems to me you're letting "gay" define who and what you are as a person.




Because not all faggots can have cool hobbies like having hot trannies top u and post on kiwi farms like me, the resident fag of kiwi farms. There can only be one and that's me u hear? Dude probably never even heard of Harry hay or that epitome of Jewish sexual energy, the being known as Allen ginsburg



CreamyHerman’s said:


> Have you ever operated a FEMA approved Buck Breaking facility?



I've legit had a black guy ask me to essentially role play that shit. It never materialized but I was honestly game. Probably too much actually. I've got this strange thing for the way they wear their pants. Dog if they knew those pants would be up faster than a wall for a Mormon mexico


----------



## Gourmet Race (Jul 28, 2022)

Did your grandpa ever touch you when you were a kid?


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jul 28, 2022)

Troonologist PhD said:


> Is PREP worth bothering with if you're not a junkie or promiscuous?



As part of a multi-layered defense? Yes. If not, no.


----------



## Champion The Wonder Horse (Jul 28, 2022)

You had that monkey plague yet?


----------



## bluehawk (Jul 29, 2022)

Do any of the gays here think it is worth it for a mostly straight guy to try being gay for companionship/affection purposes. I am a socially awkward manlet so I dont think I'll ever find a woman who doesn't vomit at the thought of being with me. But I am somewhat cute in a babyface kind of way and have had gay men hit on me before. I am much more attracted to women physically and I have no interest in casual hookups with either gender. But it would be nice to meet someone outside of my family who doesn't hate me, and if some gay stuff is the price for that, I would consider it. My fear is that gay men will end up being as repulsed by me as women seem to be, though. Sorry for powelevelimg, I am sad, overcaffeinated, and overthinking tonight.


----------



## troon patrol (Jul 29, 2022)

What is your opinion of troons and other transgendered freakshows?


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 29, 2022)

bluehawk said:


> Do any of the gays here think it is worth it for a mostly straight guy to try being gay for companionship/affection purposes. I am a socially awkward manlet so I dont think I'll ever find a woman who doesn't vomit at the thought of being with me. But I am somewhat cute in a babyface kind of way and have had gay men hit on me before. I am much more attracted to women physically and I have no interest in casual hookups with either gender. But it would be nice to meet someone outside of my family who doesn't hate me, and if some gay stuff is the price for that, I would consider it. My fear is that gay men will end up being as repulsed by me as women seem to be, though. Sorry for powelevelimg, I am sad, overcaffeinated, and overthinking tonight.


No. I don't have* to post anything long, but you should learn to be satisfied with platonic love. Incelish communities often envy gay men but that's only because of grass is greener thinking.

*Edit: time


----------



## Dyn (Jul 29, 2022)

Do you call your husband a faggot because he's the bottom? If not why not?


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 29, 2022)

Is it OK to be gay? Do you rejoice with the boys in the gay way?


----------



## Wraith (Jul 29, 2022)

When you get the fag pox, will you take a marker and make new constellations out of the pox on your skin? And will the pustules on your penor look like the shape of nicholas fuentes?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jul 29, 2022)

Cyclonus said:


> What thoughts would be going through your brain if you were staring at a beautiful naked woman?


I don't want that.


soy_king said:


> Have you ever thought of converting a straight guy? Have you tried, and were you successful?


Nah, I've never thought about doing that, I let the straight guys have their women.


Gourmet Race said:


> Did your grandpa ever touch you when you were a kid?


No.


Champion The Wonder Horse said:


> You had that monkey plague yet?


Nope, I've only had sex with the same dude for the past 9 years. So I doubt I could get it.


troon patrol said:


> What is your opinion of troons and other transgendered freakshows?


I pretend they don't exist.


Dyn said:


> Do you call your husband a faggot because he's the bottom? If not why not?


We both call eachother faggot, We don't take that shit seriously.


Elbow Greased Strength said:


> Is it OK to be gay?


It is, I mean it's basically like asking "is it okay to be straight?". ofc It's okay.


Elbow Greased Strength said:


> Do you rejoice with the boys in the gay way?


Nah, I got a man to rejoice with in a very very gay way if I want that lmao.


Wraith said:


> When you get the fag pox, will you take a marker and make new constellations out of the pox on your skin?


Sounds funny but I would not.


Wraith said:


> And will the pustules on your penor look like the shape of nicholas fuentes?


more than likely not.


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 29, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> It is, I mean it's basically like asking "is it okay to be straight?". ofc It's okay.
> 
> Nah, I got a man to rejoice with in a very very gay way if I want that lmao.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jul 29, 2022)

Do you think aliens think about us too? Do you even believe in them? 

In what ways can we apply mathematics to other industries where it may seem irrelevant? 

Do androids dream of electric sheep?


----------



## Dyn (Jul 30, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> We both call eachother faggot


You shouldn't be taking that kind of disrespect from a fucking bottom. Sort your man out he's embarrassing you.


----------



## Panzermensch (Jul 30, 2022)

Dyn said:


> You shouldn't be taking that kind of disrespect from a fucking bottom. Sort your man out he's embarrassing you.


Both he and I are switches he just prefers bottom and I prefer top. If he needed to know his place I would have done a van darkholme and slapped him hard while saying "shut the fuck up boy!" (not really, I'm joking.) But he and I are just messing with eachother, we know the other is joking.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jul 30, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Both he and I are switches he just prefers bottom and I prefer top. If he needed to know his place I would have done a van darkholme and slapped him hard while saying "shut the fuck up boy!" (not really, I'm joking.) But he and I are just messing with eachother, we know the other is joking.


being out on the farms is fine but this is just too much information.


----------



## NaziFuzz (Jul 30, 2022)

Would you consider yourself a nihilist? Or someone who doesn't believe in the future prospects of living life?


----------



## Meiwaku (Jul 30, 2022)

cuddle striker said:


> being out on the farms is fine but this is just too much information.


This isn't even in the top 50 power levels I've ever read on this site.


----------



## AMERICA (Jul 30, 2022)

Does you're mom know your gay? lmao lol rofl


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 30, 2022)

Pete Buttiguge wants to cum in your butt and make you buy a Tesla, what part is less gay?


----------



## Dyn (Jul 30, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> Both he and I are switches he just prefers bottom and I prefer top. If he needed to know his place I would have done a van darkholme and slapped him hard while saying "shut the fuck up boy!" (not really, I'm joking.) But he and I are just messing with eachother, we know the other is joking.


Sort your fucking boy out nobody is going to respect you if they see you getting openly disrespected by what is essentially your wife. I get that it's harder to beat men into submission than it is with women but if you just let him walk around calling you the f-slur and acting like it's no big deal then society is going to stop thinking that gays are still men, and when that happens how long do you think you'll still get stuff like wedding cakes and HIV research grants and basic human rights?


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Do you think Pete Buttiguge is a pussy and could you beat him up in a fight?


----------



## ñññ (Jul 30, 2022)

Do you behave like an stereotypical fag? Or are you more like a regular dude but gay.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

ñññ said:


> Do you behave like an stereotypical fag? Or are you more like a regular dude but gay.


He's a fucking flamer, for sure.


----------



## Gamercat (Jul 30, 2022)

would you pass the sussycast?


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Jul 30, 2022)

Do you have any visible blisters or pus-filled sores on your genitalia, ass-cheeks, and/or throat?


----------



## umami's milk (Jul 30, 2022)

What about Clay Puppington is so goddamn attractive to you?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jul 30, 2022)

How do you look at a hairy, scabby monkey pox encrusted asshole and find love?


----------



## Panzermensch (Jul 30, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Sort your fucking boy out nobody is going to respect you if they see you getting openly disrespected by what is essentially your wife. I get that it's harder to beat men into submission than it is with women but if you just let him walk around calling you the f-slur and acting like it's no big deal then society is going to stop thinking that gays are still men, and when that happens how long do you think you'll still get stuff like wedding cakes and HIV research grants and basic human rights?


But he doesn't openly disrespect me, We just both *jokingly* call eachother faggots in the privacy of our own home. We never do it in public. In reality, he infact respects me very very much.


Nothing_Much said:


> Would you consider yourself a nihilist? Or someone who doesn't believe in the future prospects of living life?


Not really, although most days feel semi the same.


AMERICA said:


> Does you're mom know your gay? lmao lol rofl


My whole immediate family does since I bring the hubs over. So yes, she does.


Bassomatic said:


> Pete Buttiguge wants to cum in your butt and make you buy a Tesla, what part is less gay?


Him cumming in my ass. Buying a Tesla is the most faggitty shit anyone can do.


SeniorFuckFace said:


> Do you think Pete Buttiguge is a pussy and could you beat him up in a fight?


I probably could tbh.


ñññ said:


> Do you behave like an stereotypical fag? Or are you more like a regular dude but gay.


I'm just a normal masculine dude, except I like man ass and cock.


Gamercat said:


> would you pass the sussycast?


I mis read that horribly, tf is a sussycast?


Mountain Gorilla said:


> Do you have any visible blisters or pus-filled sores on your genitalia, ass-cheeks, and/or throat?


Nope.


umami's milk said:


> What about Clay Puppington is so goddamn attractive to you?


I don't find him attractive now but back when I was a teen I was horribly obsessed with him. He was legit the first  guy I lusted after and I kinda hate that.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> How do you look at a hairy, scabby monkey pox encrusted asshole and find love?


Well, I only love guys who clean their ass plus, I might not get monkey pox because I only fuck my partner of 9 years.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 30, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> But he doesn't openly disrespect me, We just both *jokingly* call eachother faggots in the privacy of our own home. We never do it in public. In reality, he infact respects me very very much.
> 
> Not really, although most days feel semi the same.
> 
> ...


Do you think that monkeypox is going to spread beyond its current borders in NYC and wipe out all the sex-havers of the world?

And will the incels inherit the earth afterwards?


----------



## Dyn (Jul 31, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> But he doesn't openly disrespect me, We just both *jokingly* call eachother faggots in the privacy of our own home. We never do it in public. In reality, he infact respects me very very much.


No excuses, sort your boy out.


----------



## Jones McCann (Jul 31, 2022)

I don't think I've seen this asked before so, how did you come out to your parents? Do you have a good relationship with your parents? What akward moments have happened between you and family members after you came out as gay?


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Jul 31, 2022)

Do you collect small object d'art?


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Jul 31, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> We just both *jokingly* call eachother faggots in the privacy of our own home


Like these guys?





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Clearly nothing could go wrong.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 31, 2022)

What are gay gymbros attracted to?


----------



## Shitposting boogeyman (Jul 31, 2022)

Do you eat da poopoo?


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 31, 2022)

Can the balls touch and not be gay, like DPing a chick?

If two dudes shared a hole on a girl.. do they become gay or just fags during ?

I'm only asking these because Bill Nye called me and wanted your help, he sounded kinda drunk tbh.


----------



## Narcotics (Jul 31, 2022)

What places attract the most fags that aren't obvious honeypots like clubs, bars, Starbucks, etc.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 31, 2022)

Narcotics said:


> What places attract the most fags that aren't obvious honeypots like clubs, bars, Starbucks, etc.


I'm not even a girl but trust me, put your penis in that little hole in the mens room stall at a truck stop, it'll be a really cute cheer leader on the other side.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 31, 2022)

When do you plan to stop molesting children?


----------



## Polite (Aug 1, 2022)

Why R U Gay?


----------



## Panzermensch (Aug 1, 2022)

Jones McCann said:


> I don't think I've seen this asked before so, how did you come out to your parents?


Well, technically I came out to them when I was 15 by just telling them but they didn't take me seriously for some reason. Then I "came out" a 2nd time when I was 20 when I brung my now husband to their house to meet him. Then they realized I meant it.


Jones McCann said:


> Do you have a good relationship with your parents?


Yes, actually.


Jones McCann said:


> What akward moments have happened between you and family members after you came out as gay?


one time my aunt asked me how gay men have sex, I didn't go into detail but I gave her a hint atleast.


Consider Lizards said:


> Do you collect small object d'art?


???


Troonologist PhD said:


> What are gay gymbros attracted to?


Gachimuchi men or twinks more than likely


Shitposting boogeyman said:


> Do you eat da poopoo?


Nope, not a scat fan.


Bassomatic said:


> Can the balls touch and not be gay, like DPing a chick?


Well you can say no homo after or to automatically not make it gay be top or wear socks.


Bassomatic said:


> If two dudes shared a hole on a girl.. do they become gay or just fags during ?


just fags during, tbh if you're sharing a woman, one of you might as well bend over.


DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> When do you plan to stop molesting children?


I never have.


Polite said:


> Why R U Gay?


Idk just am.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 1, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I never have.


Yes, I understand that you haven’t stopped molesting children but what I’m asking is if you ever have plans to stop molesting them.


----------



## Panzermensch (Aug 1, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Yes, I understand that you haven’t stopped molesting children but what I’m asking is if you ever have plans to stop molesting them.


I meant as in I don't molest children.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 1, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I meant as in I don't molest children.


So, you aren’t gay anymore?


----------



## Panzermensch (Aug 1, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> So, you aren’t gay anymore?


No, I am a faggo, I fuck a man once every few nights and I'm married to him, I'm just not molesting children and I never have because I'm not a sick fuck.


----------



## Teriyaki (Aug 1, 2022)

Are you down for a threesome?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 1, 2022)

Is clay a bisexual, gay, or just interested in anyone who gives him the time of day?


----------



## Panzermensch (Aug 1, 2022)

Teriyaki said:


> Are you down for a threesome?


No thanks, satisfying more than 1 man seems horrfying, plus I'm loyal to my hubs


Frank D'arbo said:


> Is clay a bisexual, gay, or just interested in anyone who gives him the time of day?


All of the above, If I was single though, I would give him all of the time of my day just sayin'


----------



## Annafanti (Aug 1, 2022)

are _*you*_ Clay Puppington?

also what kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## Panzermensch (Aug 1, 2022)

Annafanti said:


> are _*you*_ Clay Puppington?


No, I just love his character,


Annafanti said:


> also what kind of music do you listen to?


alot of different kinds but my main favorites are gothic doom metal (Type O Negative) and Stoner doom metal.


----------



## Wraith (Aug 2, 2022)

Let's say you're cumming on one side, and some other degenerate faggot is popping one of his monkey pox pustules on the other. If the two liquids collide, what time did Mrs. Brown arrive at the train station if she left at 3:30pm?


----------



## Uriah (Aug 2, 2022)

Are you scared of this?


----------



## OdoIslander (Aug 2, 2022)

bluehawk said:


> Do any of the gays here think it is worth it for a mostly straight guy to try being gay for companionship/affection purposes. I am a socially awkward manlet so I dont think I'll ever find a woman who doesn't vomit at the thought of being with me. But I am somewhat cute in a babyface kind of way and have had gay men hit on me before. I am much more attracted to women physically and I have no interest in casual hookups with either gender. But it would be nice to meet someone outside of my family who doesn't hate me, and if some gay stuff is the price for that, I would consider it. My fear is that gay men will end up being as repulsed by me as women seem to be, though. Sorry for powelevelimg, I am sad, overcaffeinated, and overthinking tonight.


I'm in a similar situation. I'm a sensitive guy, and although I'm heterosexual, I'm happy to be with men who are also willing to be vulnerable and intimate. It's rare, but when I had friendships with those type of men in my life it made feel whole in a certain way. There's this misconception that being sensitive or having some insecurities as a man must mean you're either weak or gay. This is part of the reason why you have both gay men and women who just assume that you must be gay. If you have insecurities and are not living up to the "toxic masculine gender norms" then it's impossible for you to be straight. It's even more disappointing when narrow-minded heterosexual men actually believe that any sign of vulnerability is weakness. I don't want to derail the thread, so if you want to message me, bluehawk, feel free - I've made a lot of observations about what you're talking about and have my own ideas and solutions.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Aug 2, 2022)

What's with gay men painting their nails black?


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 3, 2022)

bluehawk said:


> Do any of the gays here think it is worth it for a mostly straight guy to try being gay for companionship/affection purposes. I am a socially awkward manlet so I dont think I'll ever find a woman who doesn't vomit at the thought of being with me. But I am somewhat cute in a babyface kind of way and have had gay men hit on me before. I am much more attracted to women physically and I have no interest in casual hookups with either gender. But it would be nice to meet someone outside of my family who doesn't hate me, and if some gay stuff is the price for that, I would consider it. My fear is that gay men will end up being as repulsed by me as women seem to be, though. Sorry for powelevelimg, I am sad, overcaffeinated, and overthinking tonight.





OdoIslander said:


> I'm in a similar situation. I'm a sensitive guy, and although I'm heterosexual, I'm happy to be with men who are also willing to be vulnerable and intimate. It's rare, but when I had friendships with those type of men in my life it made feel whole in a certain way. There's this misconception that being sensitive or having some insecurities as a man must mean you're either weak or gay. This is part of the reason why you have both gay men and women who just assume that you must be gay. If you have insecurities and are not living up to the "toxic masculine gender norms" then it's impossible for you to be straight. It's even more disappointing when narrow-minded heterosexual men actually believe that any sign of vulnerability is weakness. I don't want to derail the thread, so if you want to message me, bluehawk, feel free - I've made a lot of observations about what you're talking about and have my own ideas and solutions.


I think that you guys should get together, try buttfucking each other to see if you like it, and then report back to this thread with the results.


----------



## Crex Crex (Aug 4, 2022)

Which STDs do you have?


----------



## SinEater (Aug 4, 2022)

But I don't want to ask you questions about being gay. I want to ask you interesting questions.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 4, 2022)

Why do you think anybody cares that your gay?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Aug 4, 2022)

Mountain Gorilla said:


> Do you have any visible blisters or pus-filled sores on your genitalia, ass-cheeks, and/or throat?


why do you niggers like describing your hurtcore fantasies here


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 4, 2022)

What event in your life made you a child molester?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Aug 4, 2022)

with every brainrotted reply i will donate another dollar to some gay charity


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Aug 5, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Sort your fucking boy out nobody is going to respect you if they see you getting openly disrespected by what is essentially your wife. I get that it's harder to beat men into submission than it is with women but if you just let him walk around calling you the f-slur and acting like it's no big deal then society is going to stop thinking that gays are still men, and when that happens how long do you think you'll still get stuff like wedding cakes and HIV research grants and basic human rights?











						Oz - Adebisi gets rejected by Shirley
					

se2ep7




					www.youtube.com
				





0:58

o yeah and my question is 

do you admit the holocaust didnt happen?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 5, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> No thanks, satisfying more than 1 man seems horrfying, plus I'm loyal to my hubs
> 
> All of the above, If I was single though, I would give him all of the time of my day just sayin'


Are you afraid of monkey pox?


----------



## Iamthatis (Aug 5, 2022)

Did you give Tay Tay monkey pox?


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Aug 5, 2022)

Have you caught sodomite pox yet?


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Aug 5, 2022)

Is your handle an allusion to the song by And One? Overrated Elektro group if you ask me, although they have a couple ok songs...


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Aug 5, 2022)

Does needing to prep and clean up during every sexual encounter become a chore, or do you revel in that (literal) shit?


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 9, 2022)

Do femboy lovers have inferior taste in twinks?


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Aug 9, 2022)

When do you think you won't be gay? Lol


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Aug 9, 2022)

You and your husband have been forced to prove your innocence via trial by combat, which one of you is the superior choice to fight in the ring of honor?

Also would you use your dick?


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 9, 2022)

Do you regret making this thread after having to deal with A&N users tard raging about homos?


----------



## Panzermensch (Aug 10, 2022)

Wraith said:


> Let's say you're cumming on one side, and some other degenerate faggot is popping one of his monkey pox pustules on the other. If the two liquids collide, what time did Mrs. Brown arrive at the train station if she left at 3:30pm?


3:38PM


Uriah said:


> View attachment 3556954
> Are you scared of this?


Nah


Helvítis Túristi said:


> What's with gay men painting their nails black?


The more semi feminine ones do it too look non feminine but in reality they are feminine.


Crex Crex said:


> Which STDs do you have?


0.


SinEater said:


> But I don't want to ask you questions about being gay. I want to ask you interesting questions.


you can lol.


NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Why do you think anybody cares that your gay?


I don't, I legit only made this thread just because I was bored and wanted to answer some questions and then it became this lmao.


DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> What event in your life made you a child molester?


I'm not one dumb fuck. there is a difference between being gay and being a sick fuck.


BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> o yeah and my question is
> 
> do you admit the holocaust didnt happen?


Nah, it happened.


Mariposa Electrique said:


> Are you afraid of monkey pox?


Well I know there's a possibilty of getting it but I kinda doubt I would get it because I only fuck one dude so not really too afraid of monkey pox.


Iamthatis said:


> Did you give Tay Tay monkey pox?


no.


Goyslop Muncher said:


> Have you caught sodomite pox yet?


no


Norbert the Tiger said:


> Is your handle an allusion to the song by And One? Overrated Elektro group if you ask me, although they have a couple ok songs...


It's one of the only like 3 songs I like by them, But yes it is I think the song title is badas


Kermit Jizz said:


> Does needing to prep and clean up during every sexual encounter become a chore, or do you revel in that (literal) shit?


Prep is sometimes semi annoying but it's worth it, Clean up isn't too awfully hard tbh.


Troonologist PhD said:


> Do femboy lovers have inferior taste in twinks?


I'm not a fan of twinks but tbh femboy lovers have such inferior tastes in comparison to twink lovers.


SeniorFuckFace said:


> When do you think you won't be gay? Lol


once a century.


Agarathium1066 said:


> You and your husband have been forced to prove your innocence via trial by combat, which one of you is the superior choice to fight in the ring of honor?


Tbh my husband is actually a bit stronger so he would be superior.


Agarathium1066 said:


> Also would you use your dick?


If I had to bang him at one point, I would.


Troonologist PhD said:


> Do you regret making this thread after having to deal with A&N users tard raging about homos?


Nah I think they're halirous and I just play along, goofy shit.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 10, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I don't, I legit only made this thread just because I was bored and wanted to answer some questions and then it became this lmao.


I already forgot about posting here lol.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Aug 10, 2022)

thoughts on gay incels


----------



## soy_king (Aug 10, 2022)

just what was so sexy about that chimp that you had to cause the AIDS Epidemic?


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Aug 10, 2022)

Does word Homo have nice ring in insult. Dirty homo... I like it more than fag. 

Did character of Gaston make you feel excited as a kid? About my age gay men... I have heard more than one say it was when they realized they like them guys. Should we maybe ban that movie?


----------



## Panzermensch (Aug 10, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> thoughts on gay incels


They just need to find a man and stop being a bitch.


soy_king said:


> just what was so sexy about that chimp that you had to cause the AIDS Epidemic?


I didn't fuck that chimp because I wasn't even alive at the time. Plus I don't think chimps are sexy.


Drive-By Comment said:


> Does word Homo have nice ring in insult. Dirty homo... I like it more than fag.


It does.


Drive-By Comment said:


> Did character of Gaston make you feel excited as a kid? About my age gay men... I have heard more than one say it was when they realized they like them guys. Should we maybe ban that movie?


Nah, he didn't. Until I was about 13 and for whatever reason lusted over clay puppington, I never really found a fictional character hot.


----------



## soy_king (Aug 10, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I didn't fuck that chimp because I wasn't even alive at the time. Plus I don't think chimps are sexy.


Life must really suck being both gay and autistic, pun definitely intended.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Aug 10, 2022)

I'm __________ and this is how my AMA that was going to be a complete shitfest turned into a complete shitfest. 

What mystical unfathomable mystery could the gay thing hold unless you made it your entire lifestyle? 

Is being called a groomer your fetish? Because this is how you get called a groomer


----------



## Annafanti (Aug 31, 2022)

did your husband join yet?


----------



## Panzermensch (Aug 31, 2022)

Annafanti said:


> did your husband join yet?


yes he has, he's @0ctober lust


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Sep 1, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> yes he has, he's @0ctober lust


Nice TON reference.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Sep 1, 2022)

Welcome to the club I guess..

Did you like the new Chip n Dale movie? As a Gadget fan it had me steamed.


----------



## Beak Thing (Sep 1, 2022)

At least there's another gay man around here. How goes it @Panzermensch?

And yeah, I'm a fag. I like men. Deal with it.


----------



## Cyclonus (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## soy_king (Sep 1, 2022)

When you do anal fisting by inserting your hand into another man's anus, is it so painful that you have to take drugs, but you enjoy it?


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Sep 1, 2022)

Drive-By Comment said:


> Does word Homo have nice ring in insult. Dirty homo... I like it more than fag.


The Dutch made a monument to all the gays they ratted out to the Krauts during World War II. It's called the Homomonument. I don't think we could make a fag monument unless it was to all the people killed by cigarettes.


----------



## lurk_moar (Sep 1, 2022)

I am asexual AF ciswoman. 

I watched a very interesting documentary about Stephen Fry taking on the homophobes.

According to Stephen Fry, he is not interested at all in sodomy only homophobes are. Stephen Fry is only interested in forming romantic relationships with other men not the gay butt secks part. Stephen Fry admits that he performs sexual acts on other men but never anal sex. 

Is this common for gay men not to partake in anal sex? I mean human sexuality is a very complex thing.

Are gay men mostly interested in forming strong, romantic bonds with other men and not the sex part?

Are gay men actually asexual and homoromantic but deep in denial and would rather be labeled gay than have a tumblr paragraph sexuality?


----------



## Jones McCann (Sep 1, 2022)

Realistic Elephant mk2 said:


> And yeah, I'm a fag. I like men. Deal with it.


Lol gay


lurk_moar said:


> According to Stephen Fry, he is not interested at all in sodomy only homophobes are. Stephen Fry is only interested in forming romantic relationships with other men not the gay butt secks part. Stephen Fry admits that he performs sexual acts on other men but never anal sex.


That's even gayer to be honest. 

Do gay men in your experience generally worry about contracting STDs or do they not care? And what amount practice safe sex? If you had to either have sex with your father or mother at gunpoint which would you pick?


----------



## OldGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

Only question i have for you is whats your position on dropping T from LGBT?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 1, 2022)

What’s your opinion on Ronnie James Dio vs Ozzy Osbourne as the lead singers of Black Sabbath? 

Personally I love Dio slightly more.


----------



## Panzermensch (Sep 1, 2022)

BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice said:


> Welcome to the club I guess..
> 
> Did you like the new Chip n Dale movie? As a Gadget fan it had me steamed.


I actually didn't really like it but, I did like the original show.


Realistic Elephant mk2 said:


> At least there's another gay man around here. How goes it @Panzermensch?


Good, It go fine.


soy_king said:


> When you do anal fisting by inserting your hand into another man's anus, is it so painful that you have to take drugs, but you enjoy it?


I don't do fisting but Van Darkholme does, ask him instead.


lurk_moar said:


> Is this common for gay men not to partake in anal sex? I mean human sexuality is a very complex thing.


idk if it's common but I do know a few who don't want to partake in anal. Probably because it isn't pleasurable enough or too much prep. They usually do another type of sex then


lurk_moar said:


> Are gay men mostly interested in forming strong, romantic bonds with other men and not the sex part?


most gay men are there for the ass, usually not the romantic bonding parts (some are there for it though)


lurk_moar said:


> Are gay men actually asexual and homoromantic but deep in denial and would rather be labeled gay than have a tumblr paragraph sexuality?


No.


Jones McCann said:


> Do gay men in your experience generally worry about contracting STDs or do they not care?


Most of the one's I've been with do, minus that gay guy who gargled cum. That was weird.


Jones McCann said:


> And what amount practice safe sex?


Probably not as many as there should be


Jones McCann said:


> If you had to either have sex with your father or mother at gunpoint which would you pick?


The gun.


OldGuy said:


> Only question i have for you is whats your position on dropping T from LGBT?


Took them long enough, stupidest shit.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> What’s your opinion on Ronnie James Dio vs Ozzy Osbourne as the lead singers of Black Sabbath?
> 
> Personally I love Dio slightly more.


Same, I love Dio a bit more than Ozzy, he just seems to fit a little bit better and also his singing is nice.


----------



## soy_king (Sep 1, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> I actually didn't really like it but, I did like the original show.
> 
> Good, It go fine.
> 
> ...


But do you eat da poo poo? Are you concerned that homosexuality will never see the light of legality in this part of the continent of Africa?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 1, 2022)

Do you like Sriracha or Hoy Fong garlic chili sauce better? I think sriracha is overrated.


----------



## DankSmoker (Sep 1, 2022)

So from what you've said, sex is never spontaneous and requires much deliberation beforehand? Seems anal retentive.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 1, 2022)

how does it feel to be back? What did you dow during the "phase 1" of kerffuls plan? (yes i know someone has a thread for that question I wanna ask YOU personally)


----------



## Panzermensch (Sep 2, 2022)

A Grey Cat said:


> how does it feel to be back?


Good.


A Grey Cat said:


> What did you dow during the "phase 1" of kerffuls plan? (yes i know someone has a thread for that question I wanna ask YOU personally)


Funnily enough, my work decided to give me the day off on the first day of that, so I had a nice little lazy day off with the hubs. Took care of him during the night and everything, did a few more things after but that's it.


----------



## Panzermensch (Sep 6, 2022)

DankSmoker said:


> So from what you've said, sex is never spontaneous and requires much deliberation beforehand? Seems anal retentive.


Yeah, a guy can't just slide onto another guys dick without getting a enema and lubing up. But it's worth it.


Quantum Diabetes said:


> Do you like Sriracha or Hoy Fong garlic chili sauce better? I think sriracha is overrated.


Unfourtunately, I'm not a fan of spicy/hot stuff (I have really sensitive taste buds) so idk which one is better.


----------



## SaltyFanta (Sep 6, 2022)

Realistic Elephant mk2 said:


> At least there's another gay man around here. How goes it @Panzermensch?
> 
> And yeah, I'm a fag. I like men. Deal with it.



From the way people like Keffals describes the site, I never would have thought there would be so many fags on here, but I guess there's more of us than I expected. 

It's nice to not have to run an analysis on if I'll get banned or not when I want to say fag on this site.


----------



## Panzermensch (Sep 14, 2022)

SaltyFanta said:


> From the way people like Keffals describes the site, I never would have thought there would be so many fags on here, but I guess there's more of us than I expected.


Yeah, it seems like he didn't take the time to see if there was lgb people on here.


SaltyFanta said:


> It's nice to not have to run an analysis on if I'll get banned or not when I want to say fag on this site.


I know right, it's nice.


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Sep 14, 2022)

lurk_moar said:


> According to Stephen Fry, he is not interested at all in sodomy


Stephen Fry was bum-raped by a "heterosexual" boy when he was at boarding school. Here's some clips about it I selected from an interview with that woman off of _Not the Nine O'Clock News_ who became a therapist:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



The first conversation and the final minute are probably the most important if you can't watch all of it.


----------



## Cyclonus (Tuesday at 4:08 PM)

Did you go to see Bros? The main actor is whining about straights not watching it, it'd be hilarious if the fags skipped it too.


----------



## Panzermensch (Yesterday at 2:02 AM)

Cyclonus said:


> Did you go to see Bros? The main actor is whining about straights not watching it, it'd be hilarious if the fags skipped it too.


I didn't, looked like some stupid shit trying to get money out of faggots plus it seemed dumb and uninteresting.


----------



## Wormy (Yesterday at 2:17 AM)

KiwiFarms conducts a full coup of the US government and immediately declares that gay sex will result in the death penalty. 

What's your first move upon realizing this?


----------



## Panzermensch (Yesterday at 1:20 PM)

Wormy said:


> KiwiFarms conducts a full coup of the US government and immediately declares that gay sex will result in the death penalty.
> 
> What's your first move upon realizing this?


I just won't do gay sex, they didn't say that having a gay partner is illegal lol. I mean gay sex was actually illegal in my state until about 2003 or so.


----------



## Wormy (Yesterday at 9:45 PM)

Panzermensch said:


> I just won't do gay sex, they didn't say that having a gay partner is illegal lol. I mean gay sex was actually illegal in my state until about 2003 or so.


Good thinking. 

Next scenario: the Null administration makes being gay/lesbian/bisexual/anything but hetero illegal, no sex required. Your move?


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Yesterday at 9:59 PM)

Haven't checked in on the thread in a while. How you doing, Panzer? Hope all is well.


----------



## Panzermensch (Today at 1:51 AM)

Wormy said:


> Good thinking.
> 
> Next scenario: the Null administration makes being gay/lesbian/bisexual/anything but hetero illegal, no sex required. Your move?


I'd be in a very close platonic relationship with my husband instead, as long as we don't get caught we could probably sneak some romance on the side.


Agarathium1066 said:


> Haven't checked in on the thread in a while. How you doing, Panzer? Hope all is well.


I'm doing good, things can get a little hectic at my job but other than that I'm fine.


----------



## Waifu Days (Today at 2:40 AM)

Do you like salty dicks?


----------



## Waifu Days (Today at 2:41 AM)

Do you like salty dicks?


----------

